# Langeland 2019



## Stulle (1. Januar 2019)

Da es sonst keiner zu eröffnen scheint erstelle ich es jetzt mal. 

Es ist der 1.1.19 und Bf 8-10 lassen mich nicht mal kurz im Hafen angeln. Vielleicht kann ich morgen Abend was berichten.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Januar 2019)

Land unter.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Januar 2019)

Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Land unter.....
> Anhang anzeigen 318140
> Anhang anzeigen 318140


WO IST DAS DENN??? gesehen so hoch aber noch nie


----------



## Stulle (2. Januar 2019)

Die Häfen der Insel haben kein Wassermangel.
Ich hatte den Plan eine Pose von der Mole aus treiben zu lassen aber ich kann das wohl vergessen.


----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2019)

Mole braucht es jetzt nicht unbedingt.....
Aus dem Ferienhaus raus dürfte aber gehen..
Macht es denn zur Zeit Sinn dort Urlaub zu machen.?


----------



## Skott (2. Januar 2019)

Das tut mit leid, Stulle !

Dir steht ja das Wasser fast bis zum Hals...


----------



## Stulle (2. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Mole braucht es jetzt nicht unbedingt.....
> Aus dem Ferienhaus raus dürfte aber gehen..
> Macht es denn zur Zeit Sinn dort Urlaub zu machen.?




Wenig aber Rotaugen feedern ist halt nicht meins

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit für ein paar Tage mit in einem Haus von nichtanglern unterzukommen.
Und so gab es wenigstens die Chance. Vielleicht morgen etwas Blinkern.


----------



## Stulle (2. Januar 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Das tut mit leid, Stulle !
> 
> Dir steht ja das Wasser fast bis zum Hals...


Danke das schlimmste ist der wind


----------



## Stulle (3. Januar 2019)

Heute gab es schon wieder ein paar Stellen wo Blinkern möglich war. Leider kann ich nur bis um 3 und die fischies wollten nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Januar 2019)

Freue mich auf den mai dann bin ich mit Familie oben .habe gerade ein film gesehen war richtig gut


----------



## rule270 (15. Januar 2019)

Hy an alle Boardis und ein Gutes Petry HEIL IM NEUEN jAHR
kANN ES KAUM ERWARTEN 11
Im Mai Juni bin ich wieder auf der Insel.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2019)

mal ne andere sache zum Thema LL weiss jemand von euch das du nicht mehr mit navi aufs wasser in Dänemark kannst da der wasserschutz elektonische Seekarten gesperrt hat.es sollen seit 2014 nur noch offizielle Seekarten benutzt werden dürfen....gut kontrolle ist ja schwer bei so vielen booten aber wenns dich erwischt was dann???


----------



## Stulle (20. Januar 2019)

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht was du meinst, warst du mit deinem TomTom aufm belt ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht was du meinst, warst du mit deinem TomTom aufm belt ?


nee wollte mir auf dem pc die untiefen ansehen auf der deutschen Seeseite alle tiefen bin dann in dänische gewässer da gibt es nur noch 1 tiefenlinie mit max 20 m und keine anderen tiefen bin dann rüber nach Schweden und norge da wird wieder die genaue tiefe angezeigt.habe dann mal gegoogelt und bei den Seglern das gefunden das es wohl copyrightansprüche von Dänemark gibt und die alle el.seekarten gekenzelt haben.ferner darfst du nicht mehr ohne Seekarte aufs Meer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2019)

die Seekarte ist von navionics und zwar die platinum und ist von 2018


----------



## Bitti2 (20. Januar 2019)

Moin,

keine Ahnung was Du da für Seekarte hast, aber meine Navionics-App stellt alles perfekt dar, sogar Dänemark.  Habe ich eben getestet.

Also wenn Du ne platinum Karte von 2018 hast und die geht nicht mehr -> Händler.

Edit:
Hab ich eben gefunden:
https://www.navionics.com/deu/blog/...-aufzeichnung-von-sonar-protokollen-die-tore/
normalerweise sollte eher MEHR gehen als weniger.....

Edit2:
Sowohl Sonarcharts als auch klassisch geht mit der Navionics-App. Vor 5 Minuten verifiziert.

@esox02: Hast Du einen Link/Quelle zu Deiner Aussage, das man nur noch mit "Seekarten" aufs Meer darf? Was wird darunter definiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2019)

*Der  NV Verlag aus Eckernförde wird von einem dänischen Gericht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung belangt. Der Verlag soll umgerechnet rund 134.000 Euro zahlen.*

Die Nautische Veröffentlichung Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, kurz NV Verlag, hat einen Rechtsstreit in Dänemark verloren. Laut eines Berichtes im dänischen Newsportal “politiken.dk” entschied der Oberste Dänische Gerichtshof in einem Urteil vom 6.2.2014, dass die Vermessungsdaten der dänischen Katasterbehörde Geodatastyrelsen dem Urheberrecht unterliegen und somit schutzwürdig sind.




Das Seegebiet von Dänemark. Es gibt Streit um die Lizenzen für die Datenerhebung. © BSH

Daraus ergebe sich nach Auffassung der Kopenhagener Richter für den Verlag, der erst kürzlich von Hamburg nach Eckernförde umgezogen ist, ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht. In Dänemark sollen die Seekarten nicht mehr vertrieben werden dürfen.

*Keine offiziellen Lizenzen*
Die Dänen wollen, dass NV alle Papierkarten der betreffenden Reviere dem dänischen Geodatenamt zur Vernichtung aushändigt und die betreffenden elektronischen Seekarten gelöscht werden. Ausserdem wurde eine Gebührenzahlung in Höhe von 1 Millionen dänischer Kronen (umgerechnet rund 134.000 Euro) festgelegt.

Der NV Verlag soll in der Vergangenheit keine offiziellen dänischen Lizenzen gekauft, sondern die Angaben für die Seekarten zu dänischen Reviere aus anderen Quellen genutzt haben. Nach Auffassung des Obersten Gerichtshofes entstammen diese Daten aber ursprünglich den Vermessungen des Geodatastyrelsen. Sie seien somit lizenzpflichtig.

Sollte NV für die Zukunft einen Lizenzvertrag abschließen, dürfen sie laut Gerichtsbeschluss die Produktion sowie den Vertrieb fortsetzen.

*Urteil nur gültig für Dänemark*
Auf Nachfrage von SegelReporter ist der NV Verlag-Inhaber Hasko Scheidt wegen eines USA Aufenthalts nicht zu sprechen. Aber Sohn Birger Scheidt (21) ruft zurück und erklärt die Situation aus seiner Sicht. Er bekundet, dass sich für den deutschen Markt keine Änderung ergebe. Das Urteil sei nur für Dänemark gültig.

Er weist darauf hin, dass es schon in Schweden einen ähnlichen Prozess gegeben habe, bei dem die Urheberrecht-Klage deutlich anders und im Sinne von NV bewertet worden sein soll. Seiner Meinung nach sei das Urteil der Dänen nicht mit dem EU-Recht vereinbar. So glaubt er auch nicht, dass das Urteil eines Kopenhagener Gerichtes in Deutschland durchzusetzen ist. “Für unsere deutschen Kunden ändert sich nichts”, sagt Scheidt.

Dennoch scheint die Lage nicht ganz so entspannt, wie es sich anhört. Am Ende des Telefonats mit SegelReporter weist Scheidt darauf hin, dass er keine Anzeigen mehr auf SR schalten werde, wenn ihm der Inhalt des Artikels nicht gefalle.

*“Saubere” Kommunikation*
Eine Drohung? Nein, natürlich nicht, beteuert Scheidt. Es gehe ihm nur darum, dass sauber kommuniziert werde. Was “sauber” denn nun heiße, ließ er offen. Vermutlich war es nur eine ungeschickte Formulierung des 21-jährigen Medienkaufmanns. Schließlich hat NV noch nie Werbung auf SR geschaltet. Es gab auch nie Verhandlungen. Solche Äußerungen dürften vielmehr ein Zeichen für den sich immer weiter verbreitenden Automatismus in der Branche sein, im Umgang mit den unter größeren Druck geratenen maritimen Medien.

Scheidt rudert im Gespräch dann wieder etwas zurück und sagt, dass jemand das Gerücht von einer drohenden Pleite verbreite. Aber das sei völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Es wäre wohl auch schade. Schließlich liest sich die Geschichte vom deutschen Familien-Unternehmen mit Vater, Mutter und drei Söhnen, das seit Jahren den großen Gegenspielern die Stirn bietet, durchaus nicht unsympathisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2019)

Moin,

keine Ahnung was Du da für Seekarte hast, aber meine Navionics-App stellt alles perfekt dar, sogar Dänemark.  Habe ich eben getestet.ich habe Dänemark drauf aber nur max 20 m ohne irgendeine andere tiefenangabe wie löcher oder flachstellen


----------



## Bitti2 (21. Januar 2019)

Das hat meiner Meinung nix mit den digitalen Karten zu tun.

Screenshot eben aus der Navionics HD -App. Ich habe die Karten DK & Grönland und Europa....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2019)

ja und wo sind die tiefenangaben?
Aufgrund der von den KMS-Behörden auferlegten Einschränkungen können wir keine detaillierten Daten für dänische Gewässer auf unserem Online-Leser (Chart Viewer) zeigen.
das habe ich eben von navionics bekommen man darf sich keine karten über den pc drucken....


----------



## Bitti2 (21. Januar 2019)

Einfach reinzoomen...

Das man nicht drucken darf kann sein. Aber das brauche ich nicht. (würde aber simpel gehen )

einmal SonarCharts und einmal Klassisch mit Tiefenangaben direkt vor Spodsbjerg.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin Boardies, 
Ich bin vom 20.07.2019 - 17.08.2019 zum gefühlten 40 x auf LL/ Spodsbjerg. Das Haus und Boot bei Nikolaj gemietet.
Ich habe mich dafür entschieden meinen Lebensabend in DK zu verbringen und würde gerne anfangen während meines Urlaubes die Dänische Sprache anzufangen zu lernen. Ich komme aber leider nicht weiter ob es Anbieter auf LL gibt oder vielleicht in Svendborg. Odense wäre auf Grund der Fahrzeit nicht akzeptabel.
Leider konnte mir die Fremdenverkehsbehörde DK auch nicht helfen. 
Hat wer eine Idee ? Rolf, Walter ? Ich könnte mir auch einen Privatunterricht vorstellen zu einem moderaten Preis.
Ich würde mich um konstruktive Rückmeldungen freuen.

Bis denne,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin Boardies,
> Ich bin vom 20.07.2019 - 17.08.2019 zum gefühlten 40 x auf LL/ Spodsbjerg. Das Haus und Boot bei Nikolaj gemietet.
> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden meinen Lebensabend in DK zu verbringen und würde gerne anfangen während meines Urlaubes die Dänische Sprache anzufangen zu lernen. Ich komme aber leider nicht weiter ob es Anbieter auf LL gibt oder vielleicht in Svendborg. Odense wäre auf Grund der Fahrzeit nicht akzeptabel.
> Leider konnte mir die Fremdenverkehsbehörde DK auch nicht helfen.
> ...


Stefan, versuch es einmal bei dir in der Nähe in der VHS. Die neuen Kurse starten im Februar.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Januar 2019)

Hi Walter,

Das habe ich natürlich vorher versucht aber in Norderstedt (mein Wohnort) und in Hamburg der VHS sind die Kurse nicht im Angebot auf Grund der geringen Nachfrage und des Lehrermangels on top.
Hast Du sonst noch eine Idee ? Ich möchte nicht gerne diese Online Dienste in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2019)

Online Dienste - denke ich, ist nicht so gut. Wichtig ist nämlich die Aussprache vieler Wörter --- und das geht nur mit Lehrer. In Grenznähe findest du spez. Sprachschulen, wo du dänisch im Urlaub lernen kannst.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (27. Januar 2019)

In HH gibt's VHS-Kurse: https://www.vhs-hamburg.de/sprachen/daenisch/daenisch-a1-eingangsstufe-178

Grammatik und Vokabular sind eigentlich auch nicht so schwer, aber die Aussprache ist, ähm, interessant.


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. Januar 2019)

Hi Stefan du lebst ja auch noch . Hab das gleiche Problem wie du......kannst Walter mal nach meinem dänisch fragen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2019)

Guckst Du hier- Kaki ist ja nocht so weit weg. 2 Tage Crashkurs... So als Starthilfe eventuell geeignet. Es gibt dann auch Aufbaukurse

https://www.vhskaltenkirchen.de/kur...nger+A11/nr/19-1-4002/bereich/details/#inhalt


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2019)

https://www.vhs-hamburg.de/sprachen/daenisch-177
Da gib’s so einige Kurse.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Januar 2019)

Moin Boardies,
Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Empfehlungen. Ich werde da bestimmt noch etwas finden aber z.B. die VHS in Hamburg hat Probleme die Kurse mit Teilnehmern (min. 10) zu besetzen. 
Egal, ich schlage mich wie in den letzten Jahren auf LL durch


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier- Kaki ist ja nocht so weit weg. 2 Tage Crashkurs... So als Starthilfe eventuell geeignet. Es gibt dann auch Aufbaukurse
> er





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier- Kaki ist ja nocht so weit weg. 2 Tage Crashkurs... So als Starthilfe eventuell geeignet. Es gibt dann auch Aufbaukurse
> 
> https://www.vhskaltenkirchen.de/kur...nger+A11/nr/19-1-4002/bereich/details/#inhalt



Ich habe den Kurs vom 23.03. - 24.03. (SA/ SO)  gerade eingetütet  Wenn allerdings bis 1 Woche vorher keine 10 Anmeldungen vorliegen findet der Kurs nicht statt aber die Kohle wird natürlich erstattet. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2019)

Viel Glück bei dem gesamten Vorhaben, läd schon etwas zum träumen ein.


----------



## moench1605 (29. Januar 2019)

Du könntest auch versuchen, einen dänischen StudentIn zu finden, mit dem oder der du dann im Austausch dänisch und deutsch lernen kannst. Dann habt ihr beide was davon.
Für die Grundlagen ist ein VHS Kurs eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich habe zwei Semester an der VHS gemacht und danach relativ regelmäßig alle zwei Wochen für eine Stunde mit einem Studenten dänisch gequatscht.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben
Andreas


----------



## woern1 (29. Januar 2019)

Kannst auch wg 'Dänisch-Lernen' mal hier schauen: https://www.dansk-tysk-oversaettelse.dk/danischkurs-in-daenemark/, da bietet Ursula auch online-Kurse an.

TL

Werner


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Januar 2019)

Hi Boardies,

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Links. Ich teste jetzt erst einmal den gebuchten Kurs bei der VHS/ Kaltenkirchen. Mal schauen ob mir die Sprache überhaupt liegt und es überhaupt noch in meinen 55-jährigen Kopf passt 

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Januar 2019)

@SFVNOR Hej, wenn du nach DK ziehst, dort wohnst, arbeit hast, eine CPR Nummer hast, bekommst du über die jeweilige Kommune Dänisch Kurse kostenlos.
Lg 
Mats Korth


----------



## danalf (29. Januar 2019)

Das war einmal.In Aaabenraa gibt es die Højskole Østersee,die machen Sprachkurse.Das geht gut und Du sprichst mit Dänen die Deutsch lernen wollen.Das ganze geht eine Woche und ist mit Übernachtung und Essen.Das lernen geht dann auch eins zu eins,mit einen Dänen der auf deinen Niveau ist.Les mal deren Internettseite,ist auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## Stulle (30. Januar 2019)

Ich hab gerade im Radio gehört das die A7 südlich des Elbtunnels bis min. 2024 eine Baustelle sein wird. 

Es lohnt sich also ausweichstrecken zu probieren.


----------



## Multe (30. Januar 2019)

danalf schrieb:


> Das war einmal.In Aaabenraa gibt es die Højskole Østersee,die machen Sprachkurse.Das geht gut und Du sprichst mit Dänen die Deutsch lernen wollen.Das ganze geht eine Woche und ist mit Übernachtung und Essen.Das lernen geht dann auch eins zu eins,mit einen Dänen der auf deinen Niveau ist.Les mal deren Internettseite,ist auch auf Deutsch.



du lebst ja auch noch.....demnächst sehen wir uns öfters zum Angeln.....ziehe in deine Nähe - aber noch vor der Grenze.


----------



## Zanderman (30. Januar 2019)

Mein Gott Walter,
dann ist ja Spodsbjerg endgültig unter Deiner Kontrolle.
Wir kommen dieses Jahr leider erst im Juni wieder hin und dann nochmal im Oktober.
Gruß an die Gattin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Februar 2019)

Hi wer treibt sich vom 25. Mai bis kurz vor Pfingsten auf Langeland rum?


----------



## Zanderman (1. Februar 2019)

Wir sind vom 01.06.- 15.06. mit der "Kampfmakrele"  in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2019)

mal sehen ob man sich sieht


----------



## Zanderman (3. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> mal sehen ob man sich sieht


Moin Esox02
Startest Du von Spodsbjerg aus oder von Bagenkop?Bzw bringst Du deinen Dampfer mit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

von spodsbjerg aus mit meinem kleinen dampfer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319713



Schickes Boot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

danke


----------



## Zanderman (4. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> von spodsbjerg aus mit meinem kleinen dampfer


na dann sehen wir uns doch bestimmt,slippst Du täglich oder hast Du einen Liegeplatz gebucht? Unsere "Kampfmakrele" bleibt jedenfalls die 2 Wochen im Wasser und wir trinken im Hafen meist noch ein Feierabendbier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Februar 2019)

nein habe ich nicht aber bisher immer einen bekommen boot ist ja nicht groß


----------



## rule270 (5. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Hi wer treibt sich vom 25. Mai bis kurz vor Pfingsten auf Langeland rum?


Hy
Bin vom 12 Mai bis in den Juni in Buckemose. Wenns Wettermäßig geht geht auch auf dem Wasser .
Wer den "Troll" / Aluboot/ sieht kann sich ja mal melden auf`n Snak. 
Petry Rudi


----------



## rule270 (5. Februar 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin Boardies,
> Ich bin vom 20.07.2019 - 17.08.2019 zum gefühlten 40 x auf LL/ Spodsbjerg. Das Haus und Boot bei Nikolaj gemietet.
> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden meinen Lebensabend in DK zu verbringen und würde gerne anfangen während meines Urlaubes die Dänische Sprache anzufangen zu lernen. Ich komme aber leider nicht weiter ob es Anbieter auf LL gibt oder vielleicht in Svendborg. Odense wäre auf Grund der Fahrzeit nicht akzeptabel.
> Leider konnte mir die Fremdenverkehsbehörde DK auch nicht helfen.
> ...


Hy Stefan
Wenn Du in Rudkobing bist geh mal ins Touristbüro. Innenstadt am Ende im oberen Bereich, linke Seite. Dort bekommst Du Infos.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Bin vom 12 Mai bis in den Juni in Buckemose. Wenns Wettermäßig geht geht auch auf dem Wasser .
> Wer den "Troll" / Aluboot/ sieht kann sich ja mal melden auf`n Snak.
> Petry Rudi


wo liegt denn dein Boot ?


----------



## rule270 (5. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade im Radio gehört das die A7 südlich des Elbtunnels bis min. 2024 eine Baustelle sein wird.
> 
> Es lohnt sich also ausweichstrecken zu probieren.


Vier Jahre hat der Ausbau der A7 in Schleswig-Holstein gedauert und 600 Millionen Euro gekostet - jetzt können die Autos zwischen Hamburg und dem Bordesholmer Dreieck auf gut 60 Kilometern in beide Richtungen auf drei Spuren fahren.

Zur feierlichen Freigabe in Nützen (Kreis Segeberg) kommen am Dienstag Ministerpräsident Daniel Günther (CDU) und der Parlamentarische Staatssekretär im Bundesverkehrsministerium, Enak Ferlemann, um Reden zu halten und symbolisch ein Band zu durchschneiden.


Letzter Abschnitt noch nicht fertig

Ein letzter kleiner Abschnitt von drei Kilometern fehlt allerdings noch bei Neumünster. Er soll im ersten Quartal des neuen Jahres fertig sein. Für den Nord-Süd-Verkehr zwischen Zentraleuropa und Skandinavien hat die Autobahn zentrale Bedeutung. In Spitzenzeiten werden in ihrem Verlauf am Hamburger Elbtunnel bis zu 150.000 Fahrzeuge gezählt - täglich.

Der Ausbau der A7 war und ist eine Materialschlacht. 82.000 Kubikmeter Beton wurden verarbeitet, das entspricht 600.000 gefüllten Badewannen. Es wurden 33 Brücken abgerissen und durch Neubauten ersetzt. 70 Verkehrszeichenbrücken waren zu errichten und zwölf Kilometer Lärmschutzwände. Dazu kamen Wildschutzzäune von zwei Mal 59 Kilometern. 2,4 Millionen Kubikmeter Erdreich mussten bewegt werden.

Mehr als 15.000 Ausführungspläne waren abzuarbeiten, insgesamt bis zu 1000 Menschen hatte das Baukonsortium Via Solutions Nord bei dem Vorhaben im Einsatz. Die Gesamtkosten für Bau, Erhaltung, Betrieb und Finanzierung belaufen sich auf 1,5 Milliarden Euro.

Zeitplan wurde eingehalten

– Quelle: https://www.shz.de/21983927 ©2019

LG Rudi


----------



## Stulle (5. Februar 2019)

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/A7-Ausbau-suedlich-des-Elbtunnels-ab-April,asieben292.html

Der Zeitplan für den Ausbau der Autobahn 7 südlich des Elbtunnels steht fest. Die jahrelangen Bauarbeiten beginnen bereits im April, wie NDR 90,3 am Mittwoch berichtete.


----------



## Bitti2 (5. Februar 2019)

Moin,

der DMI hat seine Webseite updated. Hat dort jemand bereits die Strömungskarten wieder gefunden? Wenn ja, wo?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## rule270 (7. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> wo liegt denn dein Boot ?


Hy
Ich slippe in Buckemose Strand direkt.
Meistens südlich davon anzutreffen.

LG 
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2019)

ist das ein naturstrand?


----------



## Stulle (7. Februar 2019)

Zum Größten Teil.


----------



## rule270 (12. Februar 2019)

Buckemose Strand hat eine Betonslippe /Bahn.
Angrenzender Parkplatz.
Slippen geht ganz Gut.
LG
Rudi


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Februar 2019)

Denn Anfang für die dänische Sprache kann gut bei der VHS gemacht werden! In größeren Städten wohl möglich.
Mein Schweden begeisterte Bruder hat auch 3 Kurse für schwedisch in der "Provinz" gemacht. Der Lehrer der fließend die Sprache beherrscht hat sogar später mit einer Hand voll Leuten das schon in Freundschaft ausgeartet ist weiter gemacht. Letztes Jahr mit einem Tripp nach Schweden mit dieser Gruppe.

Das als Beispiel! Ich finde sowas toll und auf dieser Art was besonderes!


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren von Fynshav nach Boyden um nach Langeland zu fahren!

Jetzt geht nix mehr. Irgend eine Reederei hat die Stecke übernommen und die Internetseite gibt es nur in dänisch.
Selbst "Drittanbieter" haben die Strecke nicht mehr im Programm.
Muß wohl alles von Nürnberg inkl. Boot per Strasse fahren. 
Eigentlich war mir das mit der Fähre sehr angenehm, da auch recht billig.

Weiß da wer von euch mehr?

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (20. Februar 2019)

*Rufen Sie uns an!*
Gerne beantworten wir Ihre
Fragen – schnell und direkt!

info@danferry.de

 03821 709 44 22


----------



## ralle88 (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo Mirko, deine Strecke wird jetzt von Alslinjen bedient. Habe gerade mal geschaut, ein PKW mit Anhänger kostet pro Strecke 332 DKK. Ich fahre immer von Tars nach Spodsbjerg und dort hat auch eine andere Fährgesellschaft mit einer Website in dänisch den Betrieb übernommen. Die Buchung klappte aber reibungslos, Zahlung wie schon immer mit Kreditkarte. 
Am 20. April geht es für uns auf die geliebte Insel.
Gruß Ralph


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Februar 2019)

Ja. Das soll wohl alles der gleiche "Verein" sein. Am besten war es mit der Vorreservierung un vorort bezahlen. Die letzten 3x gleich Bezahlen. Das hat auch super geklappt. Manchmal waren wir ein bisschen zu früh da und durften die Fähre früher nehmen!!! Ech toll!!!

Aber sollte die Webseite nicht in deutsch geben, so springen bestimmt einige Deutsche Angler ab.
Das kann ich bei großen Unternehmen nicht verstehen. Ich habe auch 2 Webseiten über die Ostsee und Langeland. Andere Sprache, das dauert ein bis zwei Stunden. Und das als privat Mann.!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Februar 2019)

Und schon geht es wieder los.......


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Februar 2019)

rule270 schrieb:


> Buckemose Strand hat eine Betonslippe /Bahn.
> Angrenzender Parkplatz.
> Slippen geht ganz Gut.
> LG
> Rudi


Das kann man durchaus bestätigen aber *Alleine* geht es überhaupt nicht und es kommt dann auf die Windrichtung an. Die Slippe ist nach Osten offen wie ein Scheunentor. Mit dem Bootsspiegel in das Wasser und eine schon kleine Welle lässt Dich abbuddeln. Die Menge an Wasser schafft kein Lenzventil. Bei Ententeichwetter oder Westwind bestimmt geeignet aber sonst würde ich Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop empfehlen. Das kostet zwar ein paar Kronen aber Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.

Petri, Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,
Ein anderes Anliegen meinerseits.
Meine automatische Rettungsweste ist nun in die Jahre gekommen (2x Tablette und Co2 Flache getauscht, die Nähte der Weste sind auch schon etwas lädiert.) und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die 150NN noch ausreichend sind.
Ich bin 185 cm groß, wiege so in etwa 125 KG.
Ich nutze die Weste (den Schlauch) nur 1-2 Mal im Jahr wenn ich auf LL bin.
Kann mir jemand einen fundierten Tip geben welches Produkt in Frage kommen könnte welches auch bezahlbar ist ? 

Vielen Dank und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. Februar 2019)

Gib mal Combass Rettungswesten ein. Die 300N = 89,90 €.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## SFVNOR (4. März 2019)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Gib mal Combass Rettungswesten ein. Die 300N = 89,90 €.
> 
> Gruß Ronni


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. März 2019)

Bei Google


----------



## SFVNOR (4. März 2019)

2ter Versuch

@Ronni
Danke für den Tip und ich habe *Compass* per Email kontaktiert und habe wertvolle Informationen erhalten. Meine 150N ist wohl nicht *ohmachtsicher* auf Grund meiner Größe und von meinem Gewicht ca. 120KG/ 187CM . 
Eine 275N wurde empfohlen aber ein Brustumfang incl. normaler Kleidung (kein Floatinganzug) an Bord ist wichtig um eine wirkliche Empfehlung abzugeben.
Die Warten jetzt auf eine Rückmeldung meinerseits und haben mich nicht drangasiert um eine Bestellung zu erhaschen. Ein Plus so finde ich.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. März 2019)

Also dann Petri, und dass Du sie nie (ausser Kontrolle..) brauchen wirst.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Bitti2 (6. März 2019)

Moin,

kurze Frage, da die Zeit diesmal erst am 31ten umgestellt wird und wir diesmal somit wohl zur Winterzeit da sind:

Hat jemand im Kopf, wie die Öffnungszeiten an den Toren zu den Booten sind? Ich glaube das war irgendwas mit 6 Uhr.

2. Frage an die Experten vor Ort, unabhängig von der Winterzeit: Ist das Filetierhaus immer noch erst ab 11:00 offen? 

Gruß


----------



## SFVNOR (6. März 2019)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Also dann Petri, und dass Du sie nie (ausser Kontrolle..) brauchen wirst.
> 
> Gruß Ronni


Moin Ronni,
Danke und ich hoffe das *Niemand *dieses Rettungsmittel brauchen wird aber man sollte Diese schon tragen und nicht erst suchen müssen wenn das Unglück schon passiert ist. 
Ich persönlich ziehe meine Weste an Bord an bevor ich auslaufe und nehme Diese erst wieder ab wenn ich wieder im Hafen festgemacht habe.
Ich habe meine neue Rettungsweste bei Compass24 bestellt und war froh eine sehr gute Beratung bekommen zu haben. Von 275N auf 300N erhöht auf Grund meiner Körpermasse für 99,00 EUR mit Schrittgurt, Lifebeltöse, Fleecekragen. Incl. Steuern 108,00 EUR.

Petri, Stefan


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. März 2019)

108 lacht.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## heinzi (7. März 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Ronni,
> Danke und ich hoffe das *Niemand *dieses Rettungsmittel brauchen wird aber man sollte Diese schon tragen und nicht erst suchen müssen wenn das Unglück schon passiert ist.
> Ich persönlich ziehe meine Weste an Bord an bevor ich auslaufe und nehme Diese erst wieder ab wenn ich wieder im Hafen festgemacht habe.
> Ich habe meine neue Rettungsweste bei Compass24 bestellt und war froh eine sehr gute Beratung bekommen zu haben. Von 275N auf 300N erhöht auf Grund meiner Körpermasse für 99,00 EUR mit Schrittgurt, Lifebeltöse, Fleecekragen. Incl. Steuern 108,00 EUR.
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
kannst Du bitte einen Link dazu schicken? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer, wenn möglich, Automatikweste. Meine Körperdaten decken sich annähernd mit deinen.


----------



## SFVNOR (7. März 2019)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> kannst Du bitte einen Link dazu schicken? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer, wenn möglich, Automatikweste. Meine Körperdaten decken sich annähernd mit deinen.



@heinzi 
Klar mache ich:
Quoute:
Wir möchten Ihnen die Compass Professional 300N Art:298609 vorschlagen.
https://www.compass24.de/sicherheit/rettungswesten/automatische-rettungswesten?p=1&o=8&n=12&s=513
Unquoute

Wenn es mit dem Link nicht klappt dann einfach auf: https://www.compass24.de/
Dann im Suchbegriff die Artikelnummer 298609 eingeben.  

Ich hoffe dass ich Dir helfen konnte.

VG, Stefan


----------



## heinzi (7. März 2019)

Super, vielen Dank !!


----------



## Carptigers (17. März 2019)

Ich will Dienstag früh für 2 Tage nach Spodsbjerg fahren.
Will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand den link schicken wo dmi.DK jetzt seine Strömungsvorhersage für den Belt versteckt hat?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Roger Rabbit (18. März 2019)

Wenn du auf der Startseite von dmi.dk bist und etwas runterscrollst sollte dort die Vejrkort auftauchen. Ganz rechts oben auf der Vejrkort kannst du ein Untermenü aufmachen, wo du unter anderem auch die Strömungsvorhersage findest.
Meiner Meinung nach hat sich dmi.dk durch die Neuerungen so extrem verschlechtert, das ich sie vermtl. überhaupt nicht mehr nutzen werde.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (18. März 2019)

Danke, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 
Aber die Vorhersagen waren relativ stimmig; schaun mer mal!


----------



## Bitti2 (18. März 2019)

Nimm die neue DMI-App wenn Du ein Smartphone hast. Damit lässt sich das Ganze gut bedienen. Die Homepage ist, wie der Kollege schon schrieb, eher naja....


----------



## Bitti2 (18. März 2019)

by-the-way: Ist wer nächste Woche in Spodsbjerg? Wir werden ab Mittwoch wieder für Foto-Nachschub für Nikolajs FB-Seite sorgen.


----------



## Philster (25. März 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
ich werde zusammen mit meinem Onkel über Oster auf LL sein, jemand von euch ebenfalls anwesend?

Bisher war ich immer nur im Sommer Vorort, daher meine Frage, was bzw wo ist es auf Dorsch und Mefo am erfolgsversprechenden? Wir werden von Spodsbjerg aus angreifen
Das was ich bisher auf Google gefunden hab, war mehr oder weniger die Webseite von Dr. Catch, auf der es heisst, dass es auf Dorsch in 12-20m Metern klappt. 
Klar hängt dies mit weiteren Faktoren wie Wetter, Wassertemp., Strömung etc zusammen, aber wie sind euere Erfahrungen zu dieser Jahreszeit?

Zum Schluss noch eine kleine Frage, wurde die Fangquote auf 7 Dorsche erhöht? Bisher hab ich dafür keine aussagekräftigen Quellen gefunden.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Philipp


----------



## murmeli1965 (25. März 2019)

Hi Philipp,

Infos bekommst du mehr als genug wenn du dir die LL-Threads der letzten 3 Jahre durchliest.
Diese ganzen Infos kann man gar nicht alle verarbeiten, so viele sind das.
Setze dich einen oder zwei Abende hin und lese die Beiträge, da kannst du schon nicht mehr viel verkehrt machen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2019)

ja im Rechteck der Schutzzone dürfen pro tag und Person 7 st. entnommen werden steht auch auf der mc pom angelkarte drauf


----------



## mirko.nbg (25. März 2019)

@Philster:
Ich gebe dir gerne Antwort! Sollte das "www" noch in den nächsten Jahren geben, sollte auch kein neuer "Tread" eröffnet werden. Alles wissenwertes gibt es in "alten" Forenbeiträgen zu lesen! Also Mefo geht fast überall. Misch und abwechselungsreicher Grund sind top. Aber manchmal auch ein einfacher Sandstrand. Fisch der 1000 Würfe. Warum? Keiner weiss wie die Mefo's "ticken.
Dorsch und die Tiefen... 12-20m ist gut gesagt. Das sind die standart Tiefen dort. Ausser in der Fahrrinne. Wer einen Bootsführerschein besitzt weiß mit der Fahrrinne und der "KVR" umzugehen! Bleibe ausserhalb und Du wirst schöne Dorsche fangen, ohne dich in Gefahr zu bringen. Fahre dort hin wo die wenigsten Angler sind. Angele an unebenen Stellen. In der früh lohnt es sich im flacherem Bereich und später was tiefer! Mehr kann dir niemand sagen. Du findest deinen "Spot"! Viel Spaß! Wir kommen mitte Mai. 10.mal! Vorher 20 Jahre Fehmarn. Und wir haben immer gut gefangen. Alles andere ist auf LL schwer!

LG Mirrko!


----------



## Philster (26. März 2019)

Super, danke @murmeli1965 @esox02 @mirko.nbg. Werde mir dir die alten Beiträge zur Brust nehmen! Ködertechnisch werde ich mal alles mitnehmen: Rapala Deeptail dancer, Abu Tobis, Mefo Wobbler, Pilker, Dorschbomben, Gummimaks, Naturködersysteme, Buttlöffel, JIgs von 30-250gr bzw 600gr usw. Damit sollte ich breit aufgestellt sein und so ziemlich alles abdecken können.

Hat von euch schon jemand auf Dorsche/Mefos um LL geschleppt?

Vielen Dank euch und Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. März 2019)

Jupp damals noch einfach per handtrolling….geht auch


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2019)

Philster schrieb:


> Super, danke @murmeli1965 @esox02 @mirko.nbg. Werde mir dir die alten Beiträge zur Brust nehmen! Ködertechnisch werde ich mal alles mitnehmen: Rapala Deeptail dancer, Abu Tobis, Mefo Wobbler, Pilker, Dorschbomben, Gummimaks, Naturködersysteme, Buttlöffel, JIgs von 30-250gr bzw 600gr usw. Damit sollte ich breit aufgestellt sein und so ziemlich alles abdecken können.
> 
> Hat von euch schon jemand auf Dorsche/Mefos um LL geschleppt?
> 
> ...



Wird viel gemacht aber wenig drüber Geschrieben. Ich angel lieber vom Ufer.


----------



## murmeli1965 (27. März 2019)

Hi Philipp,

ich habe bis vor ca. 5 Jahren immer sehr gerne Freihandschleppen praktiziert.
Eigentlich recht ufernah bei 4 - max. 7 Meter Wassertiefe.
Die gleiche Wassertiefe habe ich mit dem Bellyboat beackert, zumindest auf Dorsch.
Die Erfolge waren früher immer hervorragend, aber die letzten Jahre hat das extrem nachgelassen in diesen Wassertiefen.
Die besten Ergebnisse bei Wassertemperaturen unter 12 Grad, danach sind die Dorsche ins Tiefere gezogen.
Ich bin sogar mit dem Boot an Riffe bei Gulstav gefahren, da war es nur 2,5 Meter tief und habe gut gefangen.
Ist aber alles irgendwie vorbei.
Auf Mefo vom Boot habe ich immer geworfen.
Ca. 150 Meter vom Ufer treiben lassen und landwärts werfen hat sich oft gelohnt.
Egal, wir sind wieder im Juni oben.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Philster (27. März 2019)

Alles klar, werde es dann mal antesten.
Gerade um die Jahreszeit sollte es ja funktionieren, da die Wassertemp. noch niedrig ist und Fische näher am Land stehen.
Ich werde auf jedem Fall berichten und meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

viele Grüsse
Philipp


----------



## Carptigers (27. März 2019)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> by-the-way: Ist wer nächste Woche in Spodsbjerg? Wir werden ab Mittwoch wieder für Foto-Nachschub für Nikolajs FB-Seite sorgen.



Wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## Bitti2 (1. April 2019)

Carptigers schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder



Sind in Arbeit. Müssen erst noch von allen Beteiligten in die Cloud geladen werden und dann schicke ich davon die internettauglichen und politisch Korrekten an Nikolaj.


----------



## Bitti2 (3. April 2019)

Carptigers schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder



So, sind online.

Was wäre noch zu sagen?

Wenn ich den ersten halbe Tag abziehe, waren wir 3 Tage auf dem Wasser. Start war immer 7:00, fertig, im Sinne Limit (3 Personen x 7 Stück) erreicht, waren wir 15:00, 11:00, 12:00, wobei wir am letzten Tag relativ viel ausprobiert hatten. Mitnahme ab ca 55-60.

In der obigen Zeit sind immer 2x40min Anreise mit Vollgas (40km/h, 21 Ktn) drin. Damit ist auch schon klar, das wir extrem weit im Süden waren. Haben ein paar nette neue Stellen gefunden.

Ansonsten das Übliche: Perfekter Service von Nikolaj, schöne Hütte, geile Gegend und super Wetter. Achja: Unmengen Fisch

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. April 2019)

sehe keine bilder


----------



## Bitti2 (3. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> sehe keine bilder



sind ja auch nicht hier, sondern bei Nikolaj auf der Facebook-Seite.


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2019)

Ja perfekte Pfannen Fische  war bei Spodsbjerg nichts zu bekommen oder wolltet ihr einfach was neues probieren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. April 2019)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> sind ja auch nicht hier, sondern bei Nikolaj auf der Facebook-Seite.


dann braucht man so etwas hier nicht zu posten


----------



## Bitti2 (4. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> dann braucht man so etwas hier nicht zu posten



Nett. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass keine Sau mehr was postet hier.

Nikolajs FB-Seite Seite ist öffentlich, dazu brauchts nicht mal einen FB-Account. Ich sehs gar nicht ein, dass ich die gleiche Info mehrfach im Internet verteilen muss. Ich mache das seit Jahren so. Wenns jemand stört werde ich aber lieber gar nichts mehr posten.

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Bitti2 (4. April 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja perfekte Pfannen Fische  war bei Spodsbjerg nichts zu bekommen oder wolltet ihr einfach was neues probieren?



War eher Zufall. Wir hatten am 1. Tag  im Bermuda angefangen, dort war gar nichts zu holen. Dann sind wir immer weiter südlich gefahren. Je weiter südlich umso mehr Fisch. Ein paar Tage vorher hatte ich via AIS gesehen, dass die AMIGO mehrfach südlich von DW 54 über interessante Strukturen gedriftet ist. Als wir dort waren wussten wir weshalb.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. April 2019)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> Nett. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass keine Sau mehr was postet hier.
> 
> Nikolajs FB-Seite Seite ist öffentlich, dazu brauchts nicht mal einen FB-Account. Ich sehs gar nicht ein, dass ich die gleiche Info mehrfach im Internet verteilen muss. Ich mache das seit Jahren so. Wenns jemand stört werde ich aber lieber gar nichts mehr posten.
> 
> Viel Spass noch.


sind wir hier auf Facebook???oder im anglerboard???dann lass es doch sein hie was zu posten ...GANZ ODER GAR NICHT...


----------



## Rheinangler (4. April 2019)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> Nett. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass keine Sau mehr was postet hier.
> 
> Nikolajs FB-Seite Seite ist öffentlich, dazu brauchts nicht mal einen FB-Account. Ich sehs gar nicht ein, dass ich die gleiche Info mehrfach im Internet verteilen muss. Ich mache das seit Jahren so. Wenns jemand stört werde ich aber lieber gar nichts mehr posten.
> 
> Viel Spass noch.



Esox02 drückt es vielleicht etwas drastisch aus - aber ich verstehe Ihn schon.

Wenn Boardies sich für das Thema Langeland interessieren und den Thread aufrufen, dann aber nur auf eine FB - Seite von irgendeinem (nicht jedem bekannten) Nikolaj verwiesen werden, bleibt es nicht aus, dass so ein interessanter Thread einschläft / oder Unmut aufkommt. Das Forum ist doch genau dafür da, dass man sich im Rahmen des Forums austauscht. 

Wenn aber wesentliche Inhalte ausschließlich außerhalb der Forenplattform - ohne genaue Infos - gepostet werden, kann man sich die Hinweise darauf eigentlich auch ersparen - das wirkt für mich so, als würde man für Werbezwecke (?) Angler auf andere Plattformen "locken" wollen. 

Ich kenne weder Nicolaj, noch die zitierte FB - Seite. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich sie finden kann. Wenn es alles öffentlich ist und auch keine gewerbliche Seite ist, könnte man beim verweisen darauf doch der Vollständigkeit und Einfachheit halber einen entsprechenden LINK mit angeben. Dann wäre es einfacher dem Sachverhalt in seiner Gesamtheit zu folgen.


----------



## Bitti2 (4. April 2019)

Meine Fresse. Das hab ich immer so gemacht, so ca seit 5-6 Jahren, hat bisher keinen gejuckt. Ich habe gar keinen Facebook-Account, gebe die Bilder aber immer Nikolaj von IBI, weil er einfach super nett ist. Die meisten Langeland-Spezialisten kennen den Kollegen zwangsläufig.
Zu der Tour schreibe ich immer hier (bisher). Das ich hier nicht nach extern verlinke liegt schlicht daran, dass ich nicht mit irgendeinem Forumsrecht kolidieren will. Wer die Bilder sehen will gibt in der Suchmaschine seiner Wahl einfach "Facebook ibi" ein und gut.

Man könnte ja auch einfach kurz nachfragen, zur Not hätte ich die auch hier reingestellt. Aber aufregen und belehren ist einfach so viel befreiender... Passt so wunderbar in die Zeit.
Tipp: Vergleicht mal die Anzahl der Postings in dem Thema seit 2015.  Mir ist jetzt auch klar wieso keiner mehr schreibt...

Habe die Ehre.


----------



## Multe (4. April 2019)

JUNGS - wie tief seit ihr gesunken...genau wegen solchem Gemecker postet hier keiner mehr etwas.....macht weiter so


----------



## Rheinangler (4. April 2019)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Das hab ich immer so gemacht, so ca seit 5-6 Jahren, hat bisher keinen gejuckt. Ich habe gar keinen Facebook-Account, gebe die Bilder aber immer Nikolaj von IBI, weil er einfach super nett ist. Die meisten Langeland-Spezialisten kennen den Kollegen zwangsläufig.
> Zu der Tour schreibe ich immer hier (bisher). Das ich hier nicht nach extern verlinke liegt schlicht daran, dass ich nicht mit irgendeinem Forumsrecht kolidieren will. Wer die Bilder sehen will gibt in der Suchmaschine seiner Wahl einfach "Facebook ibi" ein und gut.
> 
> Man könnte ja auch einfach kurz nachfragen, zur Not hätte ich die auch hier reingestellt. Aber aufregen und belehren ist einfach so viel befreiender... Passt so wunderbar in die Zeit.
> ...



Entspann Dich mal - es geht hier nicht um belehren wollen, also kein Grund agro zu reagieren. 

Versetz Dich einfach in die Lage eines NICHTExperten zum Thema Langeland. Woher soll ich wissen, dass ein mir nicht bekannter Nikolaj unter "Facebook ibi" zu ergooglen ist? Als bekennender NICHTExperte konnte ich nicht drauf kommen. Jetzt weiss ich´s und kann da nachschauen, wenn es mich interessiert.

Ich finde es grundsätzlich immer schön, wenn Leute im Forum interessante Dinge posten und finde es noch schöner, wenn die Infos beeinander stehen und nicht dafür noch andere Seiten aufzusuchen sind. Meine Meinung - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Sportliche Grüße

Stefan


----------



## zander67 (5. April 2019)

Multe schrieb:


> JUNGS - wie tief seit ihr gesunken...genau wegen solchem Gemecker postet hier keiner mehr etwas.....macht weiter so



Bis noch vor ein paar Jahren konnte man im Thread Langeland noch viele aktuelle Informationen finden.
Ob nun niedrige Wasserstände auf der einen Seite der Insel oder gute Meerforellenfänge auf der Ost oder Westseite bis zu den aktuellen Fangplätzen für Dorsch und Co.
Eingeschneite Häuser (2013) Eisberge am Ufer usw., man war gedanklich mit den ersten Anglern mit auf der Insel,
besonders, wenn die Erlebnisse mit Fotos untermauert wurden.
Und jetzt, wir sind im April bei Seite 6 - Schade.

Natürlich hat jeder das Recht seine Fotos zu posten wo er will.
Und natürlich wäre es auch schöner gewesen, wenn die Fotos im AB zu sehen gewesen wären.
Aber, hier macht der Ton die Musik.
Das hätte auch entspannter ablaufen können.

Bin übrigens ab Samstag auf der Insel, alle die auch hoch fahren ein dickes Petri Heil
und warme Sachen einpacken, der Winter schaut noch mal kurz vorbei.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. April 2019)

bin erst ende mai oben ...lass noch fische drinn...


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> bin erst ende mai oben ...lass noch fische drinn...


 Ich Anfang Mai, deine Chancen schwinden das noch welche drin bleiben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2019)

das geht gar nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2019)

Gestern brannte es im Fischereihafen von spodsbjerg.
und es soll wohl ein angler verstorben sein weiss jemand etwas?? ein boot mit 4 Personen gekentert???


----------



## Zanderman (7. April 2019)

mmhm....da postet Bitti2 das er gut gefangen hat im Süden, teilt sogar noch mit wie weit man fahren muss um dahin zu kommen...und bekommt zum Dank noch Mecker ??? Sollten vielleicht noch die Koordinaten und Bilder der jeweiligen Fische übermittelt werden?wo sie zu finden sind steht doch auch noch dabei, für jeden zu finden, auch ohne Account...und wer im Langeland Tröööt stöbert und Nikolaj nicht kennt, der kann sich ja noch nicht so ganz viel über die vor Ort Situation informiert haben...dann sollte man vielleicht sich die Mühe machen und mal ein paar Seiten oder Jahre rückwärts blättern...
@Bitti2 : Danke für die Info, der Bermudabesuch ist ja oft ein Reinfall, kann aber auch zu Sternstunden führen...
Wir sind vom 01.06. bis 15.06. vor Ort mit der Kampfmakrele und sind immer ansprechbar.


----------



## rule270 (10. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> dann braucht man so etwas hier nicht zu posten


Hy allen Ll Fans
Macht nicht den Fehler Euch zu zerfleischen. Es bringt nichts. Eher das Gegenteil.
Petry an Alle
LG
Rudi


----------



## mirko.nbg (11. April 2019)

Ich geh lieber angeln und erzähle davon. Von Langeland kann ich Ende MAi berichten!


----------



## buttweisser (14. April 2019)

Ich kann Zandermann nur Recht geben. Eigentlich reicht es schon, wenn mitgeteilt wird, das gut oder schlecht gefangen wird. Angaben wie wann und wo, Wassertiefe, Köderfarbe usw. sind jedem selbst überlassen. Die können sich ja sowieso recht schnell ändern. Und außerdem sind wir Angler und da gehört es einfach zur Ehre dazu, die Fische auch mal selbst zu suchen und die richtige Methode am Tag X zu finden. Das kann doch wohl nicht war sein, immer das Gefrage nach genauesten Angaben. Seid ihr Männer oder was?


----------



## wojti (14. April 2019)

Wir sind auch gerade hier aktuell oben in Bukkemose haben ein tolles Haus von Novasol. Aktuell ist an eine Ausfahrt nicht zu denken auf Grund des Windes. So haben wir Sohnemann zu liebe notgedrungen den Forellensee hier in Bukkemose besucht und 2 schöne Forellen gefangen. Ansonsten sehe ich das wie schon viele Jahre entspannt da wir mit eigenen Boot anreisen fallen keine Kosten für boots miete an, die zu leichtsinnigen Handlungen verleiten.

Grüße von unserer aller 
Lieblings Insel


----------



## rule270 (14. April 2019)

Hy wojti
So ist es Gut .
Wenn es nicht raus geht fahrt Morgen oder Abends  auf die andere Seite nach Vesteregen an den Parkplatz am Nörreballe Nor.
Dort bei den Wasserrohren ist immer was zu fangen.
Nehmt euch Watwürmer oder Garnelen "Rejer im TK Fach bei Brugsen" zu finden.
Mit der Wasserkugel oder Spiro auswerfen. Einige Dänen angeln auch mit Schweineherz oder Heringsfetzen.
Dort stehen manchmal auch Meeräschen und Mefos.
Viel Petry 
LG
Rudi


----------



## 30mike (15. April 2019)

Moin,
kannste mir mal Helfen ? Ich finde Vesteregen nicht. Wo liegt das ungefähr??
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. April 2019)

30mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> kannste mir mal Helfen ? Ich finde Vesteregen nicht. Wo liegt das ungefähr??
> Gruß
> Sascha


Nordenbro Vesteregn, Humble Sogn, Dänemark


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2019)

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.7853311,10.6618674,851m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. April 2019)

habe gerade ne Nachricht bekommen die angler waren mit Schlauchboot unterwegs und sind gekentert 1 mann ertrunken bzw unterkühlt....und was ganz schlimm ist ein vater mit 2 kindern ertrunken.....SEID NICHT LEICHTSINNIG EIN SCHLAUCHI IST WAS SCHÖNES wenn es schön ist ansonsten lasst die finger davon !!!!!und denkt an die lifebelts es kann doch keinem sein leben weniger wert sein auch wenn ich nur 14 tage aufs wasser will...tot bin ich länger.....


----------



## TeeHawk (16. April 2019)

Ich kann leider kein dänisch und der Google Übersetzer macht den Text auch nicht verständlicher: https://www.fyens.dk/fyn/67-aarig-m...-Jolle-kaentret-ved-Langeland/artikel/3338227.

Das Boot sieht nicht nach einem Schlauchboot aus, sondern eher nach einem kleinen, 5 m langen, älteren, offenen, finnischen Rauwasserboot.

Tragisch. Man darf die See nie unterschätzen. Muss immer auf's Schlimmste vorbereitet sein. Rettungswesten sind einfach Pflicht, aber verhindern leider auch nicht die Gefahr der Unterkühlung. Und über Bord zu gehen, ist nicht schwer, wenn man z.B. im Stehen angelt...

Wie schnell das passieren kann beschreibt dieser Artikel aus 2010: https://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/hz/Zwei-Angler-aus-Hohenlohe-sterben-in-der-Ostsee;art31503,1955146

Die 3-4 Wellen haben damals 2 Anglern das Leben gekostet.


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2019)

Ist schon mal kein Schlauchboot, und das Wetter sieht auf dem Video auch nicht so aus als wäre es nich Händelbar. 

 Was da wohl passiert ist?


----------



## TeeHawk (16. April 2019)

Mal was anderes. Kann es sein, dass die Reste von Haus und Boot (Morten Jans) jetzt versteigert wurden bzw. werden

https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49746/download
https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49731/download
https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49761/download

Hoffe nur alle Angler, die bei ihm während des Konkurs gebucht hatten, ihr Geld noch wiederbekommen haben. Irgendetwas macht IBI wohl besser als er. Haben sich ja gerade mit neuen Motoren und Smartliner-Booten eingedeckt.


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Kann es sein, dass die Reste von Haus und Boot (Morten Jans) jetzt versteigert wurden.
> 
> https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49746/download
> https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49731/download
> ...




Nur weil er pleite gegangen ist heist ja nicht das weniger Leute nach LL wollen. Sowas ist immer gut für die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Zanderman (16. April 2019)

Die bedauernswerten Angler waren wohl zu viert auf dem offenen Konsolenboot unterwegs.(4 Mann in einem Boot unter 5 m Länge vor Langeland ist schon nicht ganz ohne und sollte wohl nur bei Ententeich versucht werden , wenn überhaupt). 3 Mann konnten wohl nach dem durchkentern auf den Bootsrumpf klettern und wurden mit der Strömung an Land getrieben.....Alles nur unter Vorbehalt....Vor 2 Wochen hatte die Ostsee vor Rügen noch 4,5°C ..da kann sich jeder selber ausmalen wie schnell man massiv unterkühlt ist und die Kräfte verliert.
Mein Mitgefühl gilt den Familien.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Kann es sein, dass die Reste von Haus und Boot (Morten Jans) jetzt versteigert wurden bzw. werden
> 
> https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49746/download
> https://www.tvangsauktionssiden.dk/document/49731/download
> ...



@TeeHawk
Warum Haus & Boot in den Konkurs gegangen ist mag ich nicht beurteilen aber vielleicht lag es an dem Ambiente und an den fehlenden Investitionen für die Boote und auch an den Häusern. Es gab immer wieder neue Besitzer aber geändert hatte sich nicht viel. Ich kann mich noch an den *Dicken* Deutschen Inhaber erinnern der mit Schimpf und Schande von der Insel gejagt wurde.
Das größte Problem ist und bleibt die Slipanlage. Da bekommt man als Einzelfahrer kein Boot alleine zu Wasser. Das gilt allerdings auch für die 'freie' Slipanlage in Bukkemose.
Aus dem Grunde wird wohl eher Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg bevorzugt. 
Ich hoffe natürlich auch dass die geprellten Angler noch etwas Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2019)

Mal was anderes, in Brandenburg fängt der Raps an zu Blühen, hat noch keiner Hornis am Band gehabt? Dann lass ich das blinkern vielleicht ganz.


----------



## MS aus G (17. April 2019)

Aber schön war es doch beim "Dicken" Deutschen!!!

Boote waren in Ordnung!







Wir hatten unseren Spaß!!! 






Und Dorsche gab es auch 1994 schon!!!






Es war/ist einfach nur eine schöne Zeit auf LL!!! Die beiden auf den Bildern sind übrigens immer noch meine Stammcrew!!! Jetzt allerdings etwas gemütlicher von Bagenkop aus! Man(n) wird ja nicht jünger! Zu den Anfragen im Moment kann ich leider nichts beitragen, da wir erst wieder Anfang November auf die Insel kommen! In den 90igern haben wir z.B. sehr flach so ab 4m gut gefangen, das hat sich aber leider in den letzten Jahren etwas geändert!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (18. April 2019)

Ich hab gerade die erlaubnis bekommen Samstag für ein paar nächte hoch zu fahren  Ich hoffe ich hab was vorzuzeigen


----------



## MS aus G (19. April 2019)

Dann zuppel was raus, Stulle!!!

Ein dickes Petri von mir!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2019)

petri stulle


----------



## wojti (19. April 2019)

@Stulle wir haben weder beim Blinkern noch von Boot aus Hornis gehabt dafür gab es von Boot aus an zwei Tagen je einen Köhler als Beifang zu den schönen Dorschen 
Die einem zwar nicht ins Boot gesprungen sind aber mit ein wenig suchen  zu finden waren. Ansonsten wie immer ein wundervolle Woche hier oben verbracht 
Grüße Joachim


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2019)

Nur das Nötigste! Meine Blinker Rolle knackt und knirscht ich muss wohl vorher noch zum Dealer.


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2019)

Wir sind, wenn auch recht spät, gut durchgekommen. Und für den Abend waren wir noch kurz blinkern am Haus, außer nassen Füßen zwecks Köder Rettung und ordentlich Kraut am Haken gab auch gleich ne Forelle mit der neuen Rolle.


----------



## MS aus G (21. April 2019)

Ein dickes Petri, Stulle!!!

Und natürlich allen ein frohes Osterfest!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri, Stulle!!!
> 
> Und natürlich allen ein frohes Osterfest!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Danke euch allen auch.

Heute waren die Platten dran. Frequenz war super Größe noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2019)

Lolland in Flammen?


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2019)

Wir waren nochmal schnell zum Blinkern in Gulstav, 3 man einen nemo und nen Butt . 

Sah aber traumhaft aus das Wasser.


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2019)

Heute waren wir beim Forellen Teich in Bukemose, ich konnte meine erste Goldforelle verhaften und einige gute Drills Filmen. Hat sich gelohnt das frühe Aufstehen.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (22. April 2019)

Hi Stulle, vielen Dank für's berichten und die tollen Bilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Heute waren wir beim Forellen Teich in Bukemose, ich konnte meine erste Goldforelle verhaften und einige gute Drills Filmen. Hat sich gelohnt das frühe Aufstehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 322999


hi petri an welcher ecke warste mir welchen ködern gefischt???


----------



## SFVNOR (23. April 2019)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hi Stulle, vielen Dank für's berichten und die tollen Bilder



@Stulle 
Auch von mir ein dickes Petri und danke für 's heißmachen


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2019)

@Stulle Ich kann mich SFVNOR nur anschließen. keine 2 Wochen mehr


----------



## 30mike (23. April 2019)

Danke
@ Esox & Stulle


----------



## Stulle (23. April 2019)

Wir waren früh! morgens in Bukemose an dem See, gebissen hatte es bei mir auf Grünen teig und weiß/pinke oder rosa Spoons.
Nur goldi wollte BM/wurm etwas überm mittelwasser.

Abends gings dann erst nach Lunden aber dort rollte es bereits kräftig und sollte noch zunehmen. Daher fuhren wir schnell nach Dimesodde aber leider ohne irgendein Kontakt.















Ich hab aber auch so ein Haufen videomaterial zum Schneiden scheinen Klasse aufnahmen zu sein.

Hier ein vorgeschmack mit dem 2. besten drill.


----------



## Lülle (24. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Stulle Ich kann mich SFVNOR nur anschließen. keine 2 Wochen mehr


Jo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2019)

4 Wochen noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2019)

Lülle schrieb:


> Jo


Und das Du Dich dieses Jahr benimmst


----------



## 30mike (24. April 2019)

Nur so zum ärgern, ich bin ab Sonntag oben.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Lülle (24. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und das Du Dich dieses Jahr benimmst


Bin doch immer lieb


----------



## MS aus G (26. April 2019)

Auch von mir, Stulle, ein dickes, dickes Petri!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. April 2019)

4 Tage noch


----------



## Stulle (29. April 2019)

Es sollten ja mittlerweile ein Paar oben sein, wo bleiben denn die Berichte und Fotos ? 

Mein video von den Forellen wird gerade Hochgeladen.


----------



## Stulle (30. April 2019)

Mein Video vom Forellen See ist Fertig, der Bootstrip dauert noch länger.


----------



## SFVNOR (1. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin ,
Oha, heute ist wohl Großputz in Spodsbjerg und der Spielplatz bekommt einen neuen Untergrund. 
Das habe ich gerade auf der WEB-Cam sehen können. 
Bin mal gespannt wie es final aussehen wird wenn ich Mitte Juli für 4 Wochen in Spodsbjerg verweile.
Gruß und Petri für Alle die gerade oben sind,
Stefan


----------



## Lülle (1. Mai 2019)

Wir fahren samstag für eine woche hoch nach Spodsbjerg. Wetterbericht ist kacke, also brandungsgelumpe mit einpacken . Aktuell jemand vor ort mit aktuellen tipps?


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Mai 2019)

On the Road to paradise


----------



## Stulle (4. Mai 2019)

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Mai 2019)

komm heile an.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute. Der erste Tag ist um. Wetter bis heute Mittag top. Beisslaune der fische-Weitestgehend Fehlanzeige. Ab Mittag würde es ungemütlicher wir haben uns aber durchgekämpft. Schliesslich kamen wir mit unserer 8 Mann Truppe mit 21 Dorschen zwischen 60 und 70cm und ein paar Platten rein. Es war zäh, aber man konnte fangen. Am besten in tiefen zwischen 13-20m. Mal schauen was die Woche noch bringt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Mai 2019)

haut rein


----------



## MS aus G (7. Mai 2019)

Das hört sich doch gut an!!! Euch weiterhin ein dickes Petri für die Woche!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2019)

Moin, Samstag geht‘s los........ 2 Wochen LL den „schuppigen Gesellen“ vom Ufer nachstellen


----------



## Stulle (8. Mai 2019)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, Samstag geht‘s los........ 2 Wochen LL den „schuppigen Gesellen“ vom Ufer nachstellen



Viel Erfolg mit den Harz4 Marlinen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2019)

So, der Mittwoch ist auch Rum. Es ist hartes Brot. Man muss suchen, suchen und suchen. Die Fische stehen vereinzelt zwischen 16 und 26m. Wenig Bisse, wenn sind es aber auch Mal ordentliche Fische. Aber man braucht Geduld. Platte geht hervorragend, zwei Köhler gab es heute auch...


----------



## 30mike (9. Mai 2019)

Moin,
wir waren letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg. Insgesamt super Angeln. Sonntags und Montags Limit erreicht (zwischen 50-80 cm) Dienstag immerhin noch 5. Mittwochs war es zu windig. Donnerstag immer noch viel Wind aber für Butt hat es gelangt. Freitags nochmal raus, wieder paar schöne Dorsche verhaftet. Hauptsächlich auf weiß/durchsichtig und Motoroil gefangen. Am besten hinterm grünen Turm, teilweise auch ziemlich weit dahinter. Es war mal wieder schön.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MS aus G (9. Mai 2019)

Na dann erstmal ein dickes Petri!!!

Und dem Rolf natürlich schonmal im Vorfeld alles Gute und zuppelt ein paar Fischis raus!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Mai 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Na dann erstmal ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Und dem Rolf natürlich schonmal im Vorfeld alles Gute und zuppelt ein paar Fischis raus!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Moin Mario, Danke !!! Werde berichten !!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2019)

Auch heute wieder suchen auch weit hinter dem besagten grünen Turm DW55. Aber es ist halt zäh. Wenn es beißt, dann sind es fast nur ordentliche Fische zwischen 50-60cm. Heute war harte Drift. Nachfolgend Mal ein paar bilder


----------



## Lülle (12. Mai 2019)

Moinsen. So, eine woche ist rum. Vorgeht viel zu schnell. Dorsch war wie Aalzheimer schon schreib extrem schwierig. IBI meinte auch das nicht viel fisch im belt steht. Jeden tag war suchen angesagt, wo man am vortag fisch hatte war entweder nichts mehr oder es standen reichlich netze. Ich hab noch nie im belt soviel netze gesehen wie diese woche. Die kleinen dorsche der letzten zwei jahre sind verschwunden, aber die fische die jetzt 50 haben müssten sind auch nicht mehr da. Das soll nicht heißen das nichts ging. Suchen und nochmals suchen brachte einige richtig gute. Aber halt kein schwarm sondern einzelfische. Platte geht aktuell wie sau. Bei tiefen ab acht meter auch viele gute schollen. Wer es drauf anlegt kann mit zwei mann die 70 - 100 jeden tag knacken. Nur schade das sich hier viele wegen einigen zurückgezogen haben. Petri an alle die gerade oben sind bzw noch fahren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2019)

QUOTE="Stulle, post: 4926780, member: 158551"]Viel Erfolg mit den Harz4 Marlinen.[/QUOTE]

Moin Stulle, sicher sind die Hornis „allgegenwärtig“....... aber es „verirrt“ sich doch mal was an den Blinker


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil


----------



## worker_one (15. Mai 2019)

Moin,
ich möchte wahrscheinlich vor Himmelfahrt nach 4-5 Jahren für nen Kurztrip mal wieder auf die Insel.  
Platte und Hornis gehen also?
Gibt’s nen Campingplatz wo ich evtl auch die Fische versorgen kann? 
Lg Jan


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2019)

Strandgårdens Camping
Vestervej 17, 5935 Bagenkop, Dänemark
+45 62 56 12 95
https://goo.gl/maps/AbsbyoQLLmEx6qwp6

Færgegårdens Camping
Spodsbjergvej 335, 5900 Rudkøbing, Dänemark
+45 62 50 11 36
https://goo.gl/maps/QDKak56RwCC3CWoK8

DCU-Camping Billevænge Strand
Spodsbjergvej 182, 5900 Rudkøbing, Dänemark
+45 23 11 80 35
https://goo.gl/maps/t2czrtKrAPpgnZc49


----------



## MS aus G (15. Mai 2019)

Rolf, dann aber mal ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2019)

Danke Männers


----------



## Zander_Ulli (15. Mai 2019)

worker_one schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich möchte wahrscheinlich vor Himmelfahrt nach 4-5 Jahren für nen Kurztrip mal wieder auf die Insel.
> Platte und Hornis gehen also?
> Gibt’s nen Campingplatz wo ich evtl auch die Fische versorgen kann?
> Lg Jan



Hi Jan,
ich war vor einigen Jahren mal auf dem Færgegårdens Camping in Spodsbjerg, damals konnte man auf dem Campingplatz die Fische filetieren und es gab auch Gefriermöglichkeiten. Am besten einfach mal nachfragen.
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter,
Gruß Ulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Mai 2019)

so morgen boot aus dem wasser und übermorgen geht's gen norden


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Mai 2019)

Na dann hau ma rein; ich komm erst am 8.6.


----------



## nowortg (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich überlege mir die Navionics App auf mein Tablet zu laden. Welche Karte ist denn für Langeland die richtige?

Danke für eine Antwort.

Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> so morgen boot aus dem wasser und übermorgen geht's gen norden


Mein Neid ist mit Dir 
Viel Erfolg, gutes Wetter und wenig Wind und natürlich ein paar schöne Fische.
Lass mal was hören und sehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mein Neid ist mit Dir
> Viel Erfolg, gutes Wetter und wenig Wind und natürlich ein paar schöne Fische.
> Lass mal was hören und sehen


werde ich machen wind soll viel sein aber aus der anderen Richtung so das man aus spodsbjerg rauskommt....


----------



## Zander70 (23. Mai 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich Ende August aus ? Lohnt sich da noch eine weitere Anreise nach Langeland ?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Mai 2019)

Denmark &Greenland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Mai 2019)

so boot eingewickelt kann losgehen


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2019)

Zander70 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Ende August aus ? Lohnt sich da noch eine weitere Anreise nach Langeland ?



Hi Zander70,


Langeland ist immer eine Reise wert .
Im Sommer ist es richtig schön dort oben. Auch die Angelei ist sehr Interessant. Es werden regelmäßig große Dorsche gefangen.
Dazu kommen die mittlerweile sehr gut vertretenen Makrelen mit tollen Größen ins Spiel. Plattfische haben wieder Speck angesetzt und
machen sowohl an der leichten Rute wie auch in der Pfanne mächtig Spaß. Auch Köhler gibt es vermehrt. Und es ist auch ganz nett, wenn man mal nicht so
eingepackt wie ein Eskimo aufs Boot gehen kann. Ich denke nächstes Jahr ist es auch bei mit endlich mal wieder soweit. Im Frühjahr mit den Kumpels, im Sommer
mit der Familie und befreundeter Familie (Praktischerweise einer der Kumpels aus dem Frühjahr ) ab auf die Insel.  Da fällt bestimmt mal für den einen oder anderen
Tag ein Boot für uns ab. So, rein zufällig


----------



## MS aus G (24. Mai 2019)

@esox02, da wünsche ich aber ein dickes Petri und hoffe das der Wind nicht zu sehr bläst!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Mai 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> @esox02, da wünsche ich aber ein dickes Petri und hoffe das der Wind nicht zu sehr bläst!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


danke dir wir sind flexibel....


----------



## Zander70 (24. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Zander70,
> 
> 
> Langeland ist immer eine Reise wert .
> ...



Danke für die Info, irgendwie verspüre ich den starken Drang dieses Jahr noch runter zu fahren 
Ginge dann aber wie gesagt erst Ende August. Wenn das nur nicht so weit wäre für ne Woche.

Allen viel Erfolg und dicke Fische


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2019)

Zander70 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Ende August aus ? Lohnt sich da noch eine weitere Anreise nach Langeland ?


gerade August ist die beste Zeit für die ganz dicken Dorsche. Wenn du mal einen +20kg Dorsch fangen willst, musst du von Spodsbjerg aus starten, denn nur von hier hast du die Möglichkeit. Ausserdem sind dann auch die großen Makrelen im Belt und Steinbutt, Leng, Köhler und andere Plattfische gibt es auch in dieser Zeit. Ausserdem hast du die Möglichkeit auf der Ostseite tagsüber den Mefos nachzustellen.


----------



## danalf (25. Mai 2019)

Hej Walter.Schon Umgezogen gen Norden?Bist ja dann mein "fast" Nachbar.Wann bist Du da,August?
Viele Grüße aus Dänemark


----------



## Multe (27. Mai 2019)

danalf schrieb:


> Hej Walter.Schon Umgezogen gen Norden?Bist ja dann mein "fast" Nachbar.Wann bist Du da,August?
> Viele Grüße aus Dänemark


wenn alles klappt, geht es nach Süderlügum - also fast in deine Nachbarschaft. Ab 17.Aug. sind wir 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg - im gleichen Haus


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Mai 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich überlege mir die Navionics App auf mein Tablet zu laden. Welche Karte ist denn für Langeland die richtige?
> 
> ...



Skagerrak & Kattegat


----------



## Dorschjigger (31. Mai 2019)

Multe schrieb:


> gerade August ist die beste Zeit für die ganz dicken Dorsche. Wenn du mal einen +20kg Dorsch fangen willst, musst du von Spodsbjerg aus starten, denn nur von hier hast du die Möglichkeit. Ausserdem sind dann auch die großen Makrelen im Belt und Steinbutt, Leng, Köhler und andere Plattfische gibt es auch in dieser Zeit. Ausserdem hast du die Möglichkeit auf der Ostseite tagsüber den Mefos nachzustellen.



Warum MUSS man von Spodsbjerg aus starten um + 20 kg Dorsche zu fangen? Z.B. Bukkemose und Bagenkop sind im August nicht mehr offen?! Wir starten zwar auch von Spodsbjerg aus, weil wir gemütlicher geworden sind und nicht mehr täglich slippen wollen, aber unsere ü 100 cm Dorsche haben wir allesamt vor Bukkemose gelandet 

Wir starten ab dem 15.05 wieder eine Woche von Spodsbjerg aus. Werde mich am Ende der Woche mit einem Fangbericht zu Wort melden. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Slippen von Bukkemose aus (also Mortens ehemalige Slippe oder die davon nördliche) noch offen und kostenlos zu nutzen sind? Ist das Slippen im Hafen von Spodsbjerg kostenfrei, wenn man einen Liegeplatz hat? Wir würden es gerne 1-2 Tage südlicher probieren, wenn vor Spodsbjerg wenig geht und dann aus zeitlichen und finanzillen Gründen (Benzinverbrauch ;-) ) mit dem Pkw Richtung Süden versetzen...


----------



## TeeHawk (1. Juni 2019)

Preise Spodsbjerg: http://de.spodsbjerghavn.dk/media/36281/preise-2019-de.pdf

Ich glaube einmal rein und einmal raus war bei dem Wochenticket für den Liegeplatz mit drin, kann aber auch sein, dass ich das extra bezahlen musste...

Letztes Jahr waren die beiden Slippen in Bukkemose frei zugänglich. Allerdings Anfang November von den Stürmen extrem überspült mit Sand und Geröll...


----------



## jörg12345 (1. Juni 2019)

Moin Moin 
So die Woche auf Langeland ( Buckemose ) ist leider wieder zu Ende. (  Zur slipanlage in Bukemoose ) ehemals  Morten von Haus und Boot  ( denn es übrigens sehr sehr gut geht  )     sowie die Anlage links am Strand sind beide  noch kostenlos zu benutzen je nach wetter .
Ein kleiner Bericht für diese Woche, Wetter war mal so mal so Regen Wind Sonne im Wechsel, der Wind in der Woche kam aus West Süd West 
Und denn noch war es an 2 Tagen nicht möglich raus zu fahren da auch die sicht unter 500 mtr war .
Wir haben in den Tiefen zwischen 17 und 24 Mtr  an 2 Tagen sehr gut gefangen und schöne Dorsche !   Um 70 bis 82 cm .  Wir 4 Personen hatten immer unsere 24 Dorsche und keiner unter 50cm .
Mann mußte zwar suchen aber dann waren auch fast alle Boote da . 
Gefangen hauptsächlich auf Pilk blitzpilker  mit  jig in Gelb  und Weiß ,auf Gummi war nicht so erfolgreich , sie waren auf einer Fläche von ca.1200qm. Zu Funden 
Platfisch so viel Mann möchte , mega schöne und viele große Hornhechte ,,,, aber auch nur weit draußen an der ersten fahrrinne .
1 Mefo 41cm sie durfte wieder schwimmen . Alles in einen eine klasse Woche.  Fisch ist da und auch schöne Größen Mann muß nur suchen 

Und eines noch was mir diesmal wieder auf viel,  und auch sehr störte ,2 Fischer  stellten ihre mega langen Netze direkt neben uns Angler aus,
Vor der ersten fahrrinne  und gleich 200mtr hinter uns .
Und zu guter letzt  an die Angler die auch in der Zeit mit ihren Booten draußen waren  Bukemoose ,,,,,, 
Auch wenn es super beißt etc.sollte Mann es nicht übertreiben  und sich mal umschauen und nicht so lange warten bis die großen Schiffe Minuten lang hupen müssen damit Mann aus der fahrrinne fährt  !   Das ging teilweise alle 30min so.
Irgendwann werd wieder der wasserschutz regelmässig da sein und wir alle bzw, die  die ein leihboot haben nicht weiter wie die  vorgeschriebene Meter unter Land bleiben müssen . Möchte keinen angreifen oder beleidigen wollte es nur mal los werden.
An alle die jetzt da sind und die noch fahren ein schönen Urlaub und Petry Heil


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Juni 2019)

Walter,was ist denn da im Hafen los?Du bist doch gar nicht da?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Juni 2019)

so heute Ruhetag bin fertig vom angeln sind teilweise bis auf 40 m raus haben aber die besten Resultate um die 20 m gehabt...ja das tuten..war in der Woche sehr oft zu hören ohne nebel….bilder kommen erst wenn ich wieder in berlin bin das netz hier ist eine Katastrophe....wer in spodsbjerg ist kann sich ja mal melden sind am letzten steggang im hafen Richtung fähre.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Juni 2019)

Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Walter,was ist denn da im Hafen los?Du bist doch gar nicht da?



Moin Walter,
Hast Du mal etwas von Spodsbjerg/ Rolf gehört oder gelesen ? Ich bekomme leider keine Antwort von Ihm.
Wenn Du etwas weisst so schicke mir gerne eine PN.
VG, Stefan


----------



## Multe (2. Juni 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> Hast Du mal etwas von Spodsbjerg/ Rolf gehört oder gelesen ? Ich bekomme leider keine Antwort von Ihm.
> Wenn Du etwas weisst so schicke mir gerne eine PN.
> VG, Stefan


hej Stefan, von Rolf habe ich auch schon länger nichts gehört.....


----------



## Dorschjigger (4. Juni 2019)

@TeeHawk und Jörg12345

Danke, und Petri Heil!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo an alle.

Nächsten Samstag ist es wieder so weit. Es geht für eine Woche nach Bagenkop.
Tagsüber geht es, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mit dem Boot auf die See.
Und für die Abendstunden habe ich mir das Brandungsangeln vorgenommen.
Da ich aber nicht mit dem eigenen PKW anreise und ungern das Auto von muttern's Freund nehmen möchte, hätte ich gern gewusst, ob es in Bagenkop am Strand erfolgversprechende Plätze gibt. Bzw. wie es sich mit dem Angeln von der Hafenanlage aus verhält.
Vllt. Kann mir ja der ein oder andere etwas dazu sagen und den ein oder anderen Tipp geben. Gern auch per PN.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> 
> Nächsten Samstag ist es wieder so weit. Es geht für eine Woche nach Bagenkop.
> Tagsüber geht es, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mit dem Boot auf die See.
> ...



Von dem alten fähranleger kann man beim Blinker Dorsch und Hornhecht fangen mit viel Glück auch ne Forelle. Hering wird auch öfters gesichtet. Würmer würde ich auf Grund der Massen an kleinfisch nicht benutzen. Die Bucht südlich von bagenkop ist bis vor wenigen Jahren ein Geheimtipp bei Westwind gewesen. Seit dem Einbruch der Bestände hab ich dort aber kein Glück mehr gehabt. Mefo soll dort noch immer gut sein aber mit denen hab ich eh immer Pech  das kannst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


----------



## nowortg (7. Juni 2019)

Im Sommer sind auch immer wieder Makrelen in der Hafeneinfahrt zu fangen. Letztes Jahr im Juni hatten 2 Jungs gegen Mittag 15 Makrelen in 30 Minuten gefangen. Dann war der Schwarm wieder weg.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2019)

Danke für die antworten. Was mich noch sehr interessiert, wo im Hafen bzw. von der Hafenanlage darf man denn angeln?
Was muss ich beachten, was ist verboten usw...

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2019)

Der Rest ist verboten soweit ich weiß.


----------



## nowortg (7. Juni 2019)

Das Bild passt. Ich meine zweimal im Jahr wird auch ein Teil des Hafens gesperrt  und mit Forellen besetzt. Da ist dann das Angeln gegen Entgelt erlaubt.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> Das Bild passt. Ich meine zweimal im Jahr wird auch ein Teil des Hafens gesperrt  und mit Forellen besetzt. Da ist dann das Angeln gegen Entgelt erlaubt.



Das hab ich noch nie gehört, hast du dazu was genaues?

In DK reicht meist der gesunde Menschenverstand wo Boote anlegen oder gebadet wird, wird nicht geangelt.


----------



## nowortg (7. Juni 2019)

Ich habe es im September erlebt. Da war der hintere Teil gesperrt. Für ca €25 konnte man da 2 Tage auf eingesetzte Forellen angeln. Ist ein Event für die ganze Familie. Ich habe esam 09./10.09 2017 gesehen.


----------



## Wookie (9. Juni 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Zander70,
> Langeland ist immer eine Reise wert .
> Im Sommer ist es richtig schön dort oben. Auch die Angelei ist sehr Interessant. Es werden regelmäßig große Dorsche gefangen.
> Dazu kommen die mittlerweile sehr gut vertretenen Makrelen mit tollen Größen ins Spiel. Plattfische haben wieder Speck angesetzt und
> ...





Multe schrieb:


> gerade August ist die beste Zeit für die ganz dicken Dorsche. Wenn du mal einen +20kg Dorsch fangen willst, musst du von Spodsbjerg aus starten, denn nur von hier hast du die Möglichkeit. Ausserdem sind dann auch die großen Makrelen im Belt und Steinbutt, Leng, Köhler und andere Plattfische gibt es auch in dieser Zeit. Ausserdem hast du die Möglichkeit auf der Ostseite tagsüber den Mefos nachzustellen.



Hallo,
bezieht ihr euch nur auf das Angeln vom Boot aus oder auch vom Land?
Ich werde vermutlich Mitte August eine Woche dort sein und wollte wissen, ob ich mit Brandungsangeln auf Plattfische und Dorsch auch erfolgreich sein kann. Oder ob ein Boot quasi ein Muss ist.
Bzw. mit welchen Fischen kann man denn so rechnen im August?

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Vareler Holger (10. Juni 2019)

jörg12345 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> So die Woche auf Langeland ( Buckemose ) ist leider wieder zu Ende. (  Zur slipanlage in Bukemoose ) ehemals  Morten von Haus und Boot  ( denn es übrigens sehr sehr gut geht  )     sowie die Anlage links am Strand sind beide  noch kostenlos zu benutzen je nach wetter .
> Ein kleiner Bericht für diese Woche, Wetter war mal so mal so Regen Wind Sonne im Wechsel, der Wind in der Woche kam aus West Süd West
> Und denn noch war es an 2 Tagen nicht möglich raus zu fahren da auch die sicht unter 500 mtr war .
> ...



Schöner Bericht. Wir sind am 31.8. wieder auf der Insel.


----------



## Stulle (11. Juni 2019)

Wookie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bezieht ihr euch nur auf das Angeln vom Boot aus oder auch vom Land?
> Ich werde vermutlich Mitte August eine Woche dort sein und wollte wissen, ob ich mit Brandungsangeln auf Plattfische und Dorsch auch erfolgreich sein kann. Oder ob ein Boot quasi ein Muss ist.
> Bzw. mit welchen Fischen kann man denn so rechnen im August?
> ...



In der Zeit kannst du vom Strand aus nur sehr eingeschränkt fangen, sollte das Wetter Saison typisch sein.


----------



## nowortg (11. Juni 2019)

Vom Strand kann vielleicht Spinnfischen funktionieren. Küstenwobbler in rot/schwarz und anderen gedeckten Farben in den Abendstunden an Strandabschnitten wo tiefes Wasser erreichbar ist bis nach Sonnenuntergang benutzen.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Wookie (13. Juni 2019)

Danke euch Zweien.
Dann werden wir uns wohl ein Boot mieten (müssen).

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juni 2019)

Die Reise nach Langeland beginnt.
Bagenkop wir kommen.
Ich werde sie Tage berichten, wenn was geht, was geht...

Grüße aus dem Spreewald


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juni 2019)

Wir sind gesund und munter angekommen, und waren sogar noch einmal kurz draussen. Ergebnis war ein Minidorsch und sonst nix. Immerhin bin ich für den Urlaub entschneidert. Morgen greifen wir dann richtig an


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2019)

Schwarz rot war vor 2 wochen in Dahme der bringer vieleicht mögen sie das noch.


----------



## nowortg (15. Juni 2019)

@TrimmiBerlin 
Wie lange bleibst Du in Bagenkop? 

Viel Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## nowortg (15. Juni 2019)

Gerade gesehen, eine Woche.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juni 2019)

So, die erste Nacht und das erste Frühstück liegen hinter uns. In meinem Fall ein weich gekochtes Ei und zwei Kaffee. (Mehr geht vor Aufregung nicht) Geschlafen wie ein König, gefrühstückt wie ein Bettelmann.
Jetzt warten wir noch ca. Eine Stunde bis die Wellen passen sollten und dann geht er endlich los, der erste Angeltag in diesem Urlaub.
Bevor ich es vergesse, poste ich jetzt schon mal ein Paar Bilder.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juni 2019)

Zurück an Land.
Ein schöner erster Tag.
Nicht so viel Fisch gefangen aber Spaß gehabt.
Insgesamt zu dritt

9 Dorsche
3 Platten
1 Hornhecht

Morgen geht es weiter. Ich denke das wir die Fänge morgen noch einmal steigern können.


----------



## barschbengel (17. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen, wir sind zu dritt seid Samstag in Spodsbjerg. Nachdem wir die letzten Jahre in Bagenkop vom Boot aus gestartet sind haben wir für dieses Jahr beschlossen, es mal von Spodsbjerg aus zu probieren. Unsere Erfahrung mit dem Gebiet ist allerdings gleich null und wir stützen uns auf den Angelführer Langeland von der Rapsbande sowie unsere Nase. Vormittags hatten wir null Fischkontakt und mussten teilweise mit heftigen Strömungen im tieferen Gewässer zu kämpfen. Nachmittags/Abends konnten wir dann noch neben einen Minidorsch noch zwei schönere Exemplare sowie einen Seelachs fangen, allerdings keine Riesen. Heute wird das hoffentlich besser...


----------



## barschbengel (17. Juni 2019)

Wetter war gestern übrigens gut, heute wird es noch besser. Die Woche werden wir laut Prognose wohl Glück haben. Und die IBI-Boote sind nahezu ausgebucht. Andere Angler hatten gestern wohl auch nicht so viel Erfolg, so dass der magere Fang nicht nur unserer eigenen Unfähigkeit geschuldet war.


----------



## MS aus G (17. Juni 2019)

Ein dickes Petri, Euch beiden!!!

Das mit dem Fang wird meist im laufe der Woche besser!?! Man muss ja auch erstmal herausfinden, wo die Fischis, auf was stehen!!!

Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit!

Gruß Mario


----------



## barschbengel (17. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen, nachdem wir gestern südlich von Spodsbjerg wenig erfolgreich waren sind wir heute in Richtung Norden gebrummt und hatten etwas mehr Glück. Wir konnten ein paar schöne Dorsche fangen. Das Wetter war prima-fast schon zuviel Sonne...
So kann es weiter gehen.

Gruß
Torsten

@Mario: Danke!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juni 2019)

Kurzer Bericht von gestern.
Die erst Drift begann viel versprechend mi einem 68 cm Dorsch.
Darauf folgten dann im Tagwsverlauf ein paar kleine.
Auffallend ist das es immer nur einzelfische sind. Wir hatten bis jetzt nie mehr als einen Fisch zur selben Zeit.
Am abend konnten wir 

12 Dorsche
4 Platte
1 Wittling
1 Hornhecht
Und
1 Köhler
Zählen. 

Ich war sehr zu frieden, denn von den 12 Dorschen waren 7 meine. Baglimit erreicht.l

PS. Die Schmetterlinge waren zwei von dreien die ich aus den Fluten gerettet habe. ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Juni 2019)

torsten versuche es zwischen 17+20 m mal


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juni 2019)

Nachdem heute von 7 bis ca. 15 uhr gerade mal ein Seelachs den weg an board gefunden hat, waren wir schon am verzweifeln.
Haben dann ein letztes mal die stelle gewechselt und siehe da, in 2 Stunden, 13 maßige Dorsche und eine Platte erwischt.
Keine riesen, max. 58 cm, aber der Tag war gerettet.

Wieder auf ca. 26 Meter gefangen. So wie alle unsere Dorsche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Juni 2019)

dann sind sie tiefer gewandert wir haben vor 14 tagen fast alle um die 20 m gefangen


----------



## barschbengel (18. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen,

Heute morgen war leider der Wind etwas zu heftig, so dass wir nach amtlichen 10 Sekunden draußen entschieden hatten wieder rein zufahren. Wir sind dann nachmittags bei deutlich ruhigerem Wetter wieder Richtung Norden gebrummt. Hatten dann auch wieder eine Stelle gefunden wo die Dorsche standen, mussten dann aber aufgrund eines aufkommenden Gewitters leider abbrechen. Gefühlt hatten sich die Fänge zu dieser Zeit grad gesteigert...aber das Leben ist wichtiger.
@esox02: Mit Ausnahme von ein paar Krautdorschen haben wir die meisten Dorsche wie TrimmiBerlin um die 24-29m gefangen.
Morgen soll es wettertechnisch wieder ruhiger werden, da haben wir hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr Angelzeit.

@TrimmiBerlin: Viel Erfolg noch...

Ein paar Bilder gibts noch...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Juni 2019)

So kann es weiter gehen. 5 Minuten angelnd auf Wasser und zwei schöne Dorsche für mich.
61 und 58 cm


----------



## barschbengel (19. Juni 2019)

So, heute leider nur mäßiger Erfolg...hat heute morgen gut angefangen, dann aber nur noch Kleinkram und viele Aussteiger und Anfasser. Irgendwie wollten sie so ab 9 Uhr nimmer...
Mittags heim, Pause, später Nachmittag wieder raus. Zwei maßige Köhler, ein paar kleine Dorsche, dann mussten wir vor dem Gewitter fliehen. 
Hoffentlich schüttet sich das Wetter heute Nacht ordentlich aus, dass morgen ne Ausfahrt möglich ist. 

Gruß 
Torsten

PS: Foto vom Gewitter im Anmarsch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Juni 2019)

Bei uns war na den zwei Anfangsfischen sofort für  eine seeeeeeeehr lange Zeit Ruhe. Dann gab es mal wieder einen kleinen Dorsch und dann wie laaaaaaaange nichts. Dann wieder ein kleiner Dorsch und zwei witlinge. Sind dann auf platte gegangen und konnten 13 platte fangen. Blinkern auf hornhecht brachte nichts. Sind dann noch zwei driften auf Dorsch unterwegsgewesen. Dabei konnte ich noch einen erwischen.

Alles in allem 5 Dorsche, 13 Platte, 2 wittlinge


----------



## barschbengel (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, unser vorletzter Tag ist Ende. Heute morgen haben wir uns aufgrund der etwas schlechteren Wettervorhersage mal ne Pause gegönnt-dabei war das Wetter dann doch angeltauglich...
Wir sind dann am späten Nachmittag nochmal raus, da der Wind recht ordentlich war sind wir aber quasi vor der Haustür geblieben-zuerst nördlich von Spodsbjerg die beiden Tonnen der Fahrrinne. Die Drift dort war uns aber zu heftig und nach Abrissen und mageren Fängen sind wir dann vor die gelbe Tonne gewechselt. Dort war auch ordentlich Betrieb mit Kleinbooten. Wir haben dann auch recht viele Dorsche gefangen-leider überwiegend Kleine. War aber kurzweilig und ein bisschen was zum mitnehmen war auch dabei (wir nehmen aber auch erst ab ca.45cm mit). Gefangen haben wir in 26-36m Tiefe.
So, morgen zum Finale nochmal früh raus. Wenn ich daheim bin und ich ne vernünftige Tastatur habe schreib ich auch gerne nochmal ein paar Zeilen mehr zu unserem Urlaub.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Stulle (21. Juni 2019)

Petri an alle Fänger. 

Ich hör gerade Radio und für Samstag wird für Hamburg insbesondere Richtung Ostsee ein absoluter verkerskollaps vorrausgesagt, da zusätzlich zur Baustelle auf der A7 noch die B5 und A1 gesperrt werden. 

Plant besser mit großen Umwegen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Juni 2019)

Der letzte Angeltag ist zu Ende.
Dabei waren die Fische heute reine Nebensache.
Heute Nacht um 2 uhr gab es einen  Schrei bei uns im Haus. Hoch gesprungen und nachgeschaut was los ist. Leider haben wir meine Mutter Kopf nach unten, auf dem Rücken liegend auf der Treppe vorgefunden. 
Gott sei dank ist ausser Prellungen und blauen Flecken nichts passiert. Das Haus ist zwar sehr schön, es gibt auch Lichtschalter aber keine Lampen. Die Räume können nur mit Deckenflutern erhellt werden. Und zu denen muss man im dunkeln erstmal kommen. Meine Mutter hat es leider nicht geschafft.
Ich hoffe unser Vermieter nimmt diesen Vorfall erst und bringt Lampen an.

Nachdem wir abgecheckt haben das soweit alles in Ordnung ist, sind wir dann zu Zeit noch mal raus. Haben es noch auf 5 Dorsche, 2 Platte und einen Seelachs gebracht.

Alles in allem sind wir sehr zu Frieden.
Konnten jeden Tag raus fahren und haben mit 74 Fischen, keine Massen gefangen aber es ist für uns dennoch mehr als zufriedenstellend.


----------



## barschbengel (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

@Stulle: Danke für die Info! Wir werden heute Abend über Nacht fahren, in der Hoffnung, dass es bei Hamburg dann ruhig zugeht. 

@TrimmiBerlin: Ach was ein Mist! So was braucht man nicht...Ich hoffe es ist bei ein paar blauen Flecken geblieben. Alles Gute für deine Mutter!

Unsere letzte Ausfahrt heute morgen war nochmal toll, wir sind an der gelben Tonne vor Spodsbjerg geblieben und haben nochmal toll gefangen. Auch keine Riesen, aber Dorsche bis 60cm. 15 haben wir mitgenommen. Ab 9:30Uhr ließ es merklich nach...für diejenigen welche jetzt noch nach Spodsbjerg kommen: steht früh auf!

Alles in allem haben wir verglichen mit den Jahren zuvor deutlich besser gefangen. Keine Massen, auch keine Riesen, aber wir sind sehr zufrieden und hatten nen tollen Urlaub. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt und wir konnten jeden Tag raus. Und etwas Fisch geht auch mit, damit unsere Liebsten zuhause auch ein bisschen was von der tollen Zeit hier abbekommen...

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## MS aus G (22. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden für die quasi Live-Berichterstattung und nochmal ein dickes Petri dazu!!!

@TrimmiBerlin, das mit Muttern tut mir natürlich Leid für Euch, wünsche Ihr gute Besserung!!!

Die Häuser im Hafen sehen, sollten sie es sein in denen Ihr gewesen seid, sehen doch eigentlich immer sehr gut aus!!! 

Waren dort "nur" Birnen kaputt oder gibt es keine weitere Beleuchtung!?! Auf jeden Fall Anmahnen, um evtl. Nachfolgende vor so etwas zu bewahren!!!

Ich muss leider, wie jedes Jahr, noch bis November warten und das ist mit solchen Berichten auf jeden Fall einfacher!!! 

Also nochmals vielen Dank dafür!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## derrik (23. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Bin erst im September auf Langeland .


----------



## barschbengel (23. Juni 2019)

So, ich habe zwar immer noch nur das Handy, aber ein paar Zeilen zu unserem Urlaub auf Langeland will ich noch schreiben.

Unser Ferienhaus:
Haben wir über Feriepartner gebucht und war das Haus direkt neben dem Angelladen von Thomas in Spodsbjerg. Die Schlüsselübergabe erfolgte über eine Tankstelle in Svendborg. Das waren 20min Fahrt von Spodsbjerg aus, wir bekamen den Schlüssel schon gegen 13Uhr. Vermutlich wäre es noch früher gegangen. Da wir immer Nachts fahren ist die Schlüsselübergabe immer das limitierende am Anreisetag, hier also echt prima. Das Haus war soweit ok, es fehlte allerdings ein Fischputzplatz bzw. ein paar große Holzbretter als Unterlage. Das sollten man selbst mitbringen. Ansonsten super, mit kleinem Teich an der Terasse, welcher von Fischen, Fröschen und einer Ringelnatter bevölkert wurde.

IBI-Boot:
Dazu muss ich nicht viel sagen-unkompliziert, freundlich, prima! Überrascht hat mich, das fast alle ihr Equipment auf dem Boot gelassen haben. Der Steg wird zwar nachts abgeschlossen aber...hm. Nach ein paar Tagen haben wir das aber auch gemacht, weg kam nix.

Angelplätze und Köder:
Wir haben unsere Einsätze hauptsächlich auf zwei Plätze beschränkt, nachdem der Ausflug am ersten Tag Richtung Süden an die beiden Tonnen der Fahrtrinne vom Ergebnis recht mager ausfiel.

Bermuda-Dreieck:
Dort haben wir die schönsten Dorsche die ersten Tage gefangen. Grelle Farben als Twister / Gummifische-auch das Möhrchen-liefen so garnicht. Auch Blautöne brachten kaum Fisch. Auf Pilker, egal in welcher Farbe, ging auch nicht besonders viel. Kleinere Gummis in gedeckten Farben, vor allem Motoroil, brachten Fisch. Als besonders fängig stellte sich die größere XL-Variante des Wattwurm-Imitates „Doppelgänger“ von Eisele heraus (gibt es bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg NICHT zu kaufen!). 150-200g Blei mussten aufgrund Strömung/Drift sein, 30cm Seitenarm am Offset-Haken und es hat ganz gut gerumst. Ich habe den Köder langsam geführt, die Bisse kamen auch recht vorsichtig. Ich habe damit deutlich mehr gefangen als meine Kollegen im Boot. Nach 10 Uhr stieg die Fehlbiss- und Aussteigerrate deutlich, irgendwann ging nix mehr. Die Driften erfolgten zwischen 22-28m. Darunter und darüber gab es wenig bzw kleinere Fische.

Westlich der gelben Tonne:
Hier war das „Möhrchen“ mit seiner orangenen Farbe der Favorit. Auch die Mischung mit Braun ging gut. Auch hier fischten wir hauptsächlich mit Blei/Seitenarm. Hier konnten wir Fische zwischen 24-38m fangen. Pilker auch hier eher schlecht (wobei ich auch der einzige war, der es überhaupt mal damit probierte...). Da die Strömung mit der Drift ging und in beiden Fällen auch nicht soo stark war reichten hier Gewichte um die 50g aus. Ich fing auch noch gut mit 50-60g-Jigköpfen und dem 12cm-Möhrchen. Netze standen auch hier, aber deutlich weniger als an anderen Stellen.

Die beiden nächsten Tonnen der Fahrrinne nördlich von Spodsbjerg;

Da gab es auch Fisch, aber die Stelle war mit Netzen so zugekleistert das es wenig Spaß machte. Die interessanten Stellen waren weitgehend mit Netzen belegt, dazwischen vernünftig zu manövrieren schwierig. An den wenigen freien Stellen gab es dann auch viele Hänger mit Abrissen, so dass wir diese Stelle den Berufsfischern gelassen haben.

Andere Fische/Naturköder:
Wir hatten mal ein paar Nachläufer, konnten aber nicht erkennen ob es Hornhechte oder Makrelen waren. Rausbekommen haben wir nichts. Geschleppte Wobbler und Mefo-Blinker brachten auch keinen Fisch. Allzu oft und lange haben wir es aber auch nicht damit probiert.

Ich hatte einmal ein Päckchen Seeringler gekauft-ich fing vor allem Dorsch damit. Meine einzige Platte biss auf ein Möhrchen...

Ich könnte noch drei Sechlachse von ca. 45cm fangen. Die Jungs machen echt Laune an der Angel.
Einer davon Biss auch mal endlich auf nen Pilker...

Beisszeiten:

Ab 7Uhr (wahrscheinlich auch früher!!! Wir haben es aber nicht früher geschafft...gab nur eine Toilette im Haus ) so bis 10Uhr. Abends ab 16Uhr bis 19Uhr. Dazwischen gab es auch Fisch, aber deutlich weniger und kleinere.

So, viel mehr fällt mir aktuell nicht ein. Ich bin kein Profiangler und das hier sind einfach nur meine Erfahrungen-also bitte nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Etwas Experimentierfeude gehört für mich zum Fischen dazu, das kann ich nur auch nur jedem empfehlen, der nach Langeland fährt.

Falls es noch Neulinge gibt, die auch Fragen zur grundsätzlichen Ausrüstung haben: Ich fische mit Ruten zwischen 2,40-3,00m. Ich bevorzuge kräftigere Stationärrollen, welche ich auch zum Brandungsangeln einsetze (ich liebe meine Mitchell Nautil 7500 bzw. Alu 398). Schnur ist bei mir ne 0,14mm Geflochtene (Daiwa Tournament 8Braid), vor die ich ein paar Meter 0,40mm Fluorocarbon (Trilene) mittels Albright-Knoten vorschalte (bei Hängern riss so meist der Knoten zum Wirbel am Fluorocarbon, nachdem ich die Schnur zum Lösen um meinen Holzprügel gewickelt hatte).
Ich habe aber beschlossen, mal wieder eine Rolle mit 0,35 - 0,40mm Mono zu bespulen und dann das nächste Mal auch damit zu fischen. Just for fun...
Zum Pilken benutze ich am liebsten eine kleine robuste Multirolle mit Schieberbremse, da ich so einfach Schnur in der Abdrift geben kann.

Wenn jemand noch Fragen hat, kann er die gerne stellen. Aber nochmal-kein Profi.

Jetzt aber erstmal Feierabend von mir...
Ich hoffe, es hilft dem einen oder anderen weiter.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Juni 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Die Häuser im Hafen sehen, sollten sie es sein in denen Ihr gewesen seid, sehen doch eigentlich immer sehr gut aus!!!
> 
> Waren dort "nur" Birnen kaputt oder gibt es keine weitere Beleuchtung!?! Auf jeden Fall Anmahnen, um evtl. Nachfolgende vor so etwas zu bewahren!!!
> 
> ...



Ja, wir hatten ein haus im Hafen . es war auch schön aber es gab einfach keine Lampen.
Es waren Anschlüsse und Lichtschalter da. Aber keine Lampen montiert. Es gab nur Deckenfluter aber die musste man im dunkeln erst einmal  erreichen. Hat leider einmal nicht geklappt. Gott sei dank ist nichts schlimmes passiert. Und den Vermieter scheint es nicht sonderlich interessiert zu haben, wie der Freund von meiner Mutter berichtete.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juni 2019)

prima bericht ...nur schlangen gab es 2    wc dusche bei 3 Frauen die mit waren unmöglich....und die treppe zum Schlafzimmer....nur nüchtern zu bezwingen....schön das ihr gefangen habt....


----------



## Dorschjigger (25. Juni 2019)

Nun auch ein kleiner Bericht von mir...
wie waren mit 5 Personen vom 15.06 bis 22.06 in Spodsbjerg. Ein Boot hatten wir dabei, ein weiteres haben wir bei IBI gemietet. Vorweg ein Lob für das gemietete Boot. Es war wie im letzten Jahr in einem top Zustand und der Service von Nikolai, der einem auch den ein oder anderen Tipp für gute Stellen mitgibt, bestens. Unser Haus direkt neben dem "zweiten" Angelladen mieteten wir über Novasol. Das Haus war geräumig und sauber und kann weiterempfohlen werden. Lediglich die fehlende Beleuchtung am Außenfiletierplatz hat genervt... 
Wir reisten dieses Jahr, auf Grund des miserablen letzten Jahres, ohne große Erwartungen an. Wir hatten zunächst einen Urlaub in Norwegen angedacht, dies aber auf Grund der Entfernung/ Fahrzeit wieder verworfen, da ein entsprechend langer Urlaubszeitraum mit jungen Familien kaum vereinbar ist.
Sollte der Dorsch wieder nicht laufen, hatten wir uns die Platten und Hornis als Alternativen ausgesucht bzw. wollten wir den Männerurlaub an sich mit reichlich Flüssignahrung genießen.
Der Ankunftstag, der Samstag, viel dann gleich ins Wasser, bzw. dem Wind zum Opfer. Egal, in Ruhe ausgepackt, geslippt und ordentlich den Urlaub begossen.
Dies führte dazu, dass wir allesamt verschliefen und für unsere Verhältnisse recht spät, gegen 9 Uhr, auf dem Wasser waren. Der Sonntag verlief sehr mager. Wir suchten viel. Die Bisse kamen nur sehr vereinzelt und zaghaft, sodass wir keine Schlüsse auf Köder oder Tiefen ziehen konnten. Es landeten bis zum Abend 4 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 66 cm in unseren Wannen. Gespräche mit anderen Anglern führten zu keinen besseren Ergebnissen, eher im Gegenteil.
Aus diesem Grund viel uns die Entscheidung nicht schwer, ein Boot wieder aus dem Wasser zu holen, um mit einem Boot unser Glück von der Slippe in Bukkemose aus zu probieren. Hierzu muss ich sagen, dass wir bis vor einem Jahr bei Haus und Boot (Morten) gebucht haben und erst nach dessen Insolvenz nach Spodsbjerg gewechselt sind. Entsprechend kennen wir das Gebiet dort deutlich besser.

Am Montag verlief es dann zumindest für das Boot in Bukkemose etwas besser, 6 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 66 cm, aber auch diverse untermaßige Fische, die zurückwanderten. Das Boot in Spordsbjerg konnte zumindest 2 schöne Dorsche zwischen 60 und 66 cm verhaften, ansonsten ging nichts. 

Auf Grund des geringen Windes und kaum vorhandener Wellen (Ententeich) entschied sich unser zweites Boot ebenfalls dafür, über den Seeweg nach Bukkemose zu kommen. Mit einem 40 PS Außenborder nimmt dies ca. 30 Minuten in Anspruch. Vorher sollte allerdings der "Windfinder" und die Wetterapp genauestens geprüft werden, damit die Rückfahrt auch gesichert ist, bzw. man nicht von einem Gewitter überrascht wird, von denen wir einige hatten.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, da sich das Wetter nicht änderte, und wir in Spodsbjerg leider nur von schlechten bis durchschnittlichen Fängen hörten, waren wir den Rest der Woche nur im Bereich Bukkemose unterwegs. Allgemein schien besser gefangen zu werden, je südlicher geangelt wurde.

Am Dienstag und Mittwoch hatten wir paradiesische Verhältnisse, viel Sonne, kaum Wind, kaum Wellen, aber halt auch kaum Drift. Die Jahre zuvor hatten gezeigt, dass die Kante hinter der ersten Fahrrinne Fische brachte. Die Kante brachte auch dieses Jahr zwischen 26 und 29 Metern recht regelmäßig Dorsche zwischen 55 und 65 cm. Auch einige unter 55 cm, da dies allerdings unser Mindestmaß ist, wanderten die Lüdden zurück. Wir konnten an beiden Tagen jeweils 8 und 9 schöne Dorsche verhaften, was aber bei 5 Anglern und ca. 8 h Fangzeit nicht die Welt ist.  Wir befürchteten schon, dass wir unseren diesjährigen Dorschkönig mit einem u 70 cm Fisch küren müssten, da es so schien, als seien die 66 cm eine magische Grenze, die diesen Urlaub nicht zu knacken wäre. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatten wir zwischen ca. 5 Fische die 65 o- 66 cm groß waren.
Bei der fast Nulldrift kam es der Besatzung des privaten Bootes zu Gute, dass dies einen eigentlich fürs heimische Zanderangeln installierten E-Motor an Bord hatten. Diesen setzten wir ein und konnten so künstlich 1 bis 2 Konten Fahrt machen. Dies hatte deutlich mehr Fänge im Vergleich mit dem anderen Boot zur Folge. 
Am Donnerstag driften wir zunächst wieder die üblichen Kanten ab, da es aber kaum zu Bissen kam, suchten wir nochmals auf unserem Kartenplotter nach Alternativen und unser Steuermann machte eine kleine Unterwasserhalbinsel mit einer Kante von 34 auf 24 Meter Tiefe aus. Wir stellten uns mit zwei Booten auf, die Drift begann... 34 Meter, 33 Meter, 32 Meter, 31 Meter, 30 Meter- bähm bähm bähm, innerhalb kürzester Zeit alle Ruten krumm. Ab 27 Metern war Zauber wieder vorbei. Auf Grund unseres Kartenplotters, der genauestens jede Drift und jeden Fangpunkt aufzeichnet, war es ein leichtes, den gleichen Bereich immer und immer wieder abzudriften. Beim dritten oder vierten Anlauf kam es zum in diesem Urlaub nicht für möglich gehaltenen Showdown. Unser Steuermann, jiggte an, SCHEI...E HAKER, F... doch nicht, da sind ja Kopfschläge. Der Drill dauerte ca. 10 Minuten, der Dorsch nahm immer wieder Schnur und stellte sich in die Strömung. Letztendlich konnte sich unser Steuermann in die Runde der Ü 100er eintragen. Unser Langelandrekord von 102 cm wurde mit 101 cm zwar knapp verfehlt, aber nach 3 Jahren wurde die legendäre Grenze endlich mal wieder geknackt. Leider verlief unser Vorhaben den Dorsch zu releasen nicht erfolgreich. Scheinbar hatte der Druckausgleich nicht funktioniert und der Dorsch trieb einige Minuten mit dem Bauch an der Oberfläche, bis er von uns wieder aufgenommen und erlöst wurde. Wir hatten uns vorgenommen alle Fische ü 85 releasen, da die Fleischqualität unserer Meinung nach nachlässt und die Brocken lieber ordentlich Nachwuchs zeugen sollen.
Am Ende des Donnerstags hatten wir an der Stelle 13 schöne Dorsche innerhalb von 3 Stunden gefangen und etliche "untermaßige" released. 
Am Freitag ging es nur noch mit drei Anglern mit einem Boot raus, da 2 Mann leider schon abreisen mussten. Da wir bereits am Vormittag alles für die Abfahrt am Samstag vorbereiteten, ging es erst um 17 Uhr aufs Wasser. Gleiche Drift, 3 h, 15 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 75 cm. Dann Abbruch auf Grund der einzuplanenen Filetierzeit.

Hornhecht ging leider fast gar nicht, da die Schwärme scheinbar nicht da waren, wo wir uns aufhielten. Auf Platte angelten wir kaum, diese sind aber reichlich vorhanden.

Jetzt noch etwas zu den Fangmethoden:

Festzustellen war, dass es morgens bis ca. 10 Uhr verhältnismäßig gut biss. Danach nur noch vereinzelte und zaghafte Bisse. Abends ging es wieder ab 17 Uhr langsam los, bis ca 20 Uhr. Bis Sonnenuntergang dann noch gelegentliche Bisse, nach Sonnenuntergang Flaute... ggf könnte auch eine Rolle spielen, dass dies die 2-3 h vor dem Gezeitenwechsel waren.

Was hat gefangen?? Tja, alles und nichts. Jeder hatte irgendwann seinen Köder des Vertrauens und fing damit recht ordentlich (Gufis in Silber/schwarz, motoroil, schwarz rot, schwarz, auch Möhrchen- Schwarze und silberne Pilker-große Twister und Kreatures als Beifänger). Wie es eigentlich schon viele vor Ort empfehlen, kann man sagen, dass man das ganze Klimbim weglassen und mit einem Pilker/ Gufi auf die Jagd gehen sollte, alleine um weniger Strömungswiderstand zu haben. 

Ansonsten fingen wir nur beim sehr passivem angeln. Also Gewicht um die 150/200 Gramm, vertikal runter, hin und wieder anzupfen, ansonsten "schleifen lassen". Ich als sonst aktiver Jigger, hatte hart damit zu kämpfen, dass dies kaum Fisch brachte und meine chillenden Mitangler die Dorsche drillten  
Lediglich an unserem Hotspot, zu den Hauptfangzeiten, bissen die Dorsche aggressiv und gingen deutlich besser auf die aggressiv angejiggten Köder.

Fazit:
Wir wurden, gerade in den letzten Tagen, sehr sehr sehr positiv überrascht und werden 2020 sehr wahrscheinlich wieder nach LL kommen. Dann aber wohl unser Lager näher an Buckemose aufschlagen und dort wieder slippen. 
Unserer Einschätzung nach, ist der Dorschbestand weiterhin am unteren Limit, diese Meinung haben wir dieses Jahr erstmals auch von Einheimischen gehört. 
Man kann noch gut fangen, braucht dafür aber Ausdauer, muss suchen und flexibel in der Köderwahl und -führung sein. Mit Schneidertagen muss auch gerechnet werden (Wir haben Angler getroffen, die hatten im Zeitraum von Samstag bis Mittwoch keinen Dorsch mitgenommen, obwohl sie schon mehrmals vor Ort waren). Ein Echolot ist ein muss, weitere technische Unterstützungen wie E-Motor und Kartenplotter erhöhen die Fangzahlen deutlich.

Ein paar Bilder werden folgen...
Petri Heil an alles die in den nächsten Wochen vor Ort sind!


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. Juni 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu unserem Urlaub:


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. Juni 2019)

....


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. Juni 2019)

Man beachte Bild 4 der zweiten Bilderreihe. Der Dorsch hat sich einfach mal den Gufi unseres Steuermanns und meinen einverleibt...So etwas hatten wir bei der Dorschangelei auch noch nicht 

Abschließend hätte ich noch eine Frage:

Kann mir jemand sage, ob es noch einen Bootsverleih auf der Insel gibt, der Boote auf dem Trailer bevorzugt mit Steuerstand und E-Start anbietet?


----------



## sprogoe (26. Juni 2019)

Werdet ihr Steckbrieflich gesucht, oder warum macht man sein Gesicht unkenntlich?


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. Juni 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Werdet ihr Steckbrieflich gesucht, oder warum macht man sein Gesicht unkenntlich?



Möglich... oder wir möchten nicht, dass unsere Gesichter unkontrolliert im Netz umherschwirren. Wird ja leider genug Schindluder mit getrieben...


----------



## MS aus G (26. Juni 2019)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Abschließend hätte ich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Kann mir jemand sage, ob es noch einen Bootsverleih auf der Insel gibt, der Boote auf dem Trailer bevorzugt mit Steuerstand und E-Start anbietet?



Gab es mal! Wird aber wohl nicht mehr angeboten!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2019)

Danke für die tollen Berichte, man fiebert quasi mit.


----------



## Mariachi (27. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte und Fotos!!!
Wir fahren ab 6.Juli auf die Insel und wollen uns auch ein paar Tage ein Boot in Spodsbjerg mieten. Allerdings sind bislang (laut Wetteronline) die ganze Woche Windstärken 4-5 vorher gesagt. Macht das bei den Windstärken (vor allem für Bootsangel-Neulinge) Sinn, wenn die Vorhersage zu trifft? Bzw. bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man da als Anfänger raus fahren?


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juni 2019)

4-5 knoten? Das ist so gut wie gar nix.
4-5 bft wäre deutlich schlimmer.

Schau am besten bei Windfinder.com und nicht bei den ollen Wetterdiensten.
Grundregel für Anfänger - Wenn du Krönchen siehst - lass es!

PS. Danke für die tollen Berichte - Da bekomme ich tatsächlich auch mal wieder Lust auf meine alte Lieblingsinsel.


----------



## Mariachi (27. Juni 2019)

Ne, Beaufort, also 40-45km/h. 
Besten Dank für die Tipps, werd mich mal lieber an Windfinder halten


----------



## Dorschjigger (27. Juni 2019)

Mariachi schrieb:


> Ne, Beaufort, also 40-45km/h.
> Besten Dank für die Tipps, werd mich mal lieber an Windfinder halten



Also 40- 45 km/h ist schon heftig....
ABER
1. sind noch 1,5 Wochen hin, bis ihr vor Ort seid, bis dahin kann sich alles noch um 180 Grad wenden. Verlässlich sind lediglich die Angaben 1-3 Tage vorher.
2. Entscheident ist, woher der Wind kommt. In Spodsbjerg ist Ostwind tödlich, da auflandig. Süd/ Nordwind wird auch schnell kribbelig, da sich die Wellen längs der Insel ordentlich aufbauen können. Westwind oder Nordwest-/Südwestwind hingegen ist auch bei 40-45 km/h noch zu ertragen, da man im Windschatten der Insel ist. Man kann zwar nicht kilometerweit raus fahren, aber im Schutz der Insel gut und ruhig auf Platte und Hornis angeln.
Da momentan Westwind vorhergesagt ist, würde euch zumindest das bleiben. 
Ansonsten flaut der Wind in den frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden oft ab (sieht man auch bei Windfinder). Das heißt man kann oft früh morgens bzw. abends für ein paar Stunden raus auf Dorsch und fährt dann wieder ran auf Platte/ Hornis.

Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich euch sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt jegliches "Risiko" einzugehen, da sobald es grenzwertig schaukelig/ windig wird, eh kein vernünftiges oder erfolgreiches Angeln mehr möglich ist. Die Drift wird so heftig, dass man 300/400 Gramm braucht um kurz an den Grund zu kommen und man fegt nur so über die Spots und muss dauern wieder mit dem Boot gegen die Welle an und sich neu aufstellen. Der Spaß bleibt da auf der Strecke. Dann lieber nen Bier am Hafen genießen und die Kräfte für die nächsten Tage sammeln.


----------



## Mariachi (27. Juni 2019)

Danke  Ich hoffe dann mal, dass wir vernünftige Verhältnisse bekommen!


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juni 2019)

Der Wind war mit ein Grund warum ich nicht mehr nach LL fahre, man hat sehr oft Ausfalltage und subjektiv hat der Wind die letzten Jahre stark zugenommen, vor allem das ständige wechseln der Windrichtung, oft auch am selben Tag habe ich von früher nicht so in Erinnerung.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Juni 2019)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Man beachte Bild 4 der zweiten Bilderreihe. Der Dorsch hat sich einfach mal den Gufi unseres Steuermanns und meinen einverleibt...So etwas hatten wir bei der Dorschangelei auch noch nicht
> 
> Abschließend hätte ich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Kann mir jemand sage, ob es noch einen Bootsverleih auf der Insel gibt, der Boote auf dem Trailer bevorzugt mit Steuerstand und E-Start anbietet?



@Dorschjigger
Versuche es mal bei Thorben Hansen (THF) in Trygelev im Angelshop. Die freie Slipanlage in Bukkemose ist schnell zu erreichen. Die haben auch Boote auf einem Trailer aber ob die auch E-Starter und Steuerstände haben entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die größeren Boote liegen in Bagenkop am Steg. Einfach mal nachfragen und vielleicht einen Deal aushandeln ?! 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Dorschjigger (27. Juni 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Dorschjigger
> Versuche es mal bei Thorben Hansen (THF) in Trygelev im Angelshop. Die freie Slipanlage in Bukkemose ist schnell zu erreichen. Die haben auch Boote auf einem Trailer aber ob die auch E-Starter und Steuerstände haben entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die größeren Boote liegen in Bagenkop am Steg. Einfach mal nachfragen und vielleicht einen Deal aushandeln ?!
> Gruß,
> Stefan


Alles klar, danke!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juni 2019)

Schöner Bericht Dorschjigger.Danke fürs Teilhaben lassen


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Juni 2019)

Schließe mich dem an, vielen Dank für den Bericht Dorschjigger und auch den anderen Berichteschreibern!
Zeigt sich ja das Bild, was auch in den letzten Jahren mehr oder weniger sich so bestätigt hat, es ist (wenig) Dorsch da, aber mit etwas Glück und etwas Erfahrung geht auch was, meist an wenigen, kleinen Spots.
Ich selbst werde es mit meinem eigenen Boot wohl auch wieder Ende Juli / Anfang August versuchen, bin zum Glück recht flexibel in den Sommerferien, mal sehen, wass Wind und Wetter so machen und entscheide dann spontan.
Und dann gibts auch wieder einen Bericht von mir.


----------



## angeliter (27. Juni 2019)

Hab heute torben hansen nachgefragt wegen mietbooten auf trailern zum selbstslippen. Er hat in paar 4,30–4,50-boote mit 15-ps-außenboardern ohne steuerstand. Allzu weit kommt man damit natürlich nicht, also nix für sommerdorsche weiter draußen richtung fahrrinne. Aber bei mäßigem westwind im frühjahr oder herbst ganz okay. Mit 60 € tagesmiete deutlich günstiger als die größeren boote.
VG


----------



## barschbengel (27. Juni 2019)

Mariachi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte und Fotos!!!
> Wir fahren ab 6.Juli auf die Insel und wollen uns auch ein paar Tage ein Boot in Spodsbjerg mieten. Allerdings sind bislang (laut Wetteronline) die ganze Woche Windstärken 4-5 vorher gesagt. Macht das bei den Windstärken (vor allem für Bootsangel-Neulinge) Sinn, wenn die Vorhersage zu trifft? Bzw. bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man da als Anfänger raus fahren?



Welches Boot wollt ihr euch denn mieten und wie viele Leute seid ihr? Wir haben bisher immer das 585 Limbo gehabt und mit drei Personen (2 davon etwas gewichtiger ;-)) genutzt. Das gute Stück liegt schon recht satt auf dem Wasser und kann auch bei etwas kräftigeren Wind noch ganz gut gefahren werden. Damit waren wir bei 40km/h vor Bagenkop bei noch draußen (Wind aus Südwest). Spaß war aber anders. 
Dieses Jahr waren hatten wir das Crescent 499, wieder mit drei Personen (alles andere war zum Buchungszeitpunkt ausgebucht). Ich fand es für drei Personen Ok, aber nur bei ruhigem Wetter. Wir sind bei 30km/h Wind wieder umgekehrt. War aber auch Ostwind und voll auf Spodsbjerg draufgelegen...

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## barschbengel (27. Juni 2019)

@Dorschjigger:

Toller Beitrag, tolle Fische! Die ganz dicken blieben uns dieses Jahr leider verwehrt...
Meinen letzten Meterdorsch hab ich vor 20 Jahren vor Langeland gefangen. Liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass ich dort lange nur Brandungsangeln war...

Eine Notausrüstung zum Brandungsangeln geht auch immer noch mit-wir haben im Juni auch schon mal mit Bootsruten bei Gulstav Fisch vom Strand aus gefangen. Wenn der Wind eine Ausfahrt mit dem Boot nicht zulässt ist das für mich immer noch eine Alternative-wenngleich die guten Monate für die Brandung erst im Spätjahr beginnen...

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## SOVA (28. Juni 2019)

Bei uns war es fast genauso! 
Wir haben ein verlängertes WE, 21.6-24.6, Dorschbisse kamen bei18-24m,aber nur an tieferen Kanten. Und nur mit treibrichtung von flach zu tief. Hatten am letzten Tag auch mal Fanglimit in 7h erzielt!


----------



## Mariachi (28. Juni 2019)

barschbengel schrieb:


> Welches Boot wollt ihr euch denn mieten und wie viele Leute seid ihr? Wir haben bisher immer das 585 Limbo gehabt und mit drei Personen (2 davon etwas gewichtiger ;-)) genutzt. Das gute Stück liegt schon recht satt auf dem Wasser und kann auch bei etwas kräftigeren Wind noch ganz gut gefahren werden. Damit waren wir bei 40km/h vor Bagenkop bei noch draußen (Wind aus Südwest). Spaß war aber anders.
> Dieses Jahr waren hatten wir das Crescent 499, wieder mit drei Personen (alles andere war zum Buchungszeitpunkt ausgebucht). Ich fand es für drei Personen Ok, aber nur bei ruhigem Wetter. Wir sind bei 30km/h Wind wieder umgekehrt. War aber auch Ostwind und voll auf Spodsbjerg draufgelegen...
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten


Da wir leider zur Haupt-Ferienzeit da sind, haben wir uns bislang keine Gedanken gemacht, welches Boot wir nehmen könnten. Vermutlich müssen wir nehmen was frei ist. Aber Danke für den Tipp mit dem 585er Limbo!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Juni 2019)

angeliter schrieb:


> Hab heute torben hansen nachgefragt wegen mietbooten auf trailern zum selbstslippen. Er hat in paar 4,30–4,50-boote mit 15-ps-außenboardern ohne steuerstand. Allzu weit kommt man damit natürlich nicht, also nix für sommerdorsche weiter draußen richtung fahrrinne. Aber bei mäßigem westwind im frühjahr oder herbst ganz okay. Mit 60 € tagesmiete deutlich günstiger als die größeren boote.
> VG


mein aluboot ist 4,50 gut hat 50 ps hinten dran aber was soll an  solchen booten schlecht sein???


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. Juni 2019)

@esox02      Generell ist an den Booten nichts schlecht aber die Motorisierung mit 15 Ps ist ein wenig mager.


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Juni 2019)

spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @esox02      Generell ist an den Booten nichts schlecht aber die Motorisierung mit 15 Ps ist ein wenig mager.



Nur eine Anmerkung von mir. Wenn Du keinen Beifahrer im Bug hast, alleine an der Pinne des Motors bist, wie ich 120 KG wiegst liegt ein Boot der Klasse von 4,30 - 5,0 Meter beim Fahren böse in der Luft und wird instabiel, kommt nicht ins gleiten und falls man mal eine höhere Welle erwischt und die nicht vorher zu erkennen war könnte es zum Kentern kommen. 
Ich miete aus diesem Grunde immer nur ein Boot/ Typ2 (30 PS mit Steuerstand) bei IBI mit einem dicken Stein im Bugkasten der mein Gewicht zumindest etwas ausgleicht. 
Gruß und Petri für Alle die sich auf LL befinden,

Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2019)

spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @esox02      Generell ist an den Booten nichts schlecht aber die Motorisierung mit 15 Ps ist ein wenig mager.


Hi Angeliter,

Ich fahre seit über 30 Jahren auf die Insel und bestimmt 25 davon sind wir zumeist mit 2 oder 3 Booten genau dieser Klasse von Bukkemose, also Haus und Boot raus (Besetzung immer 2-3 Mann). Der Weg zur Rinne ist dort sehr kurz und stellt die Boote vor kein Problem. Natürlich sind Wind und Wetter Voraussetzung dafür. Bei starker Drift macht natürlich auch das Umsetzen nicht unbedingt die Megalaune. Aber es war alles beherrschbar. Slippen geht halt von den Vermietern mit größeren Booten nicht, wahrscheinlich aus Angst um Ihre Mietobjekte, von daher auch Verständlich. Wenn Ihr aber in der Ecke untergebracht seit, ist es fast schöner mit kleinen Booten von Bukkemose zu slippen als mit größeren Booten von Bagenkop die Juckelei um die Gulstav Spitze zu machen. Die letzten Jahre bevor es bei Morten zu Ende ging, wollte die kleinen Boote eh keiner mehr haben. Wir hatten immer größere im Hafen, und für´n Appel und n´Ei wurden uns zwei kleine Boote zum Slippen als Reserve zur Verfügung gestellt. Das war Luxus pur. Jetzt waren wir das zweite Jahr von Spodsbjerg raus. Zu den Fanggründen ist das schon mal wesentlich geiler als Bagenkop (Außer Platte, da ist es egal). Trotzdem sind wir mittlerweile auf größere Boote á la Limbo umgestiegen. Ist einfach auch ein bisschen mehr Wohlfühlen und macht auch mal Spaß, wenn man einen anderen Spot anfährt, oder frustriet den Hafen ansteuert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Juli 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Nur eine Anmerkung von mir. Wenn Du keinen Beifahrer im Bug hast, alleine an der Pinne des Motors bist, wie ich 120 KG wiegst liegt ein Boot der Klasse von 4,30 - 5,0 Meter beim Fahren böse in der Luft und wird instabiel, kommt nicht ins gleiten und falls man mal eine höhere Welle erwischt und die nicht vorher zu erkennen war könnte es zum Kentern kommen.
> Ich miete aus diesem Grunde immer nur ein Boot/ Typ2 (30 PS mit Steuerstand) bei IBI mit einem dicken Stein im Bugkasten der mein Gewicht zumindest etwas ausgleicht.
> Gruß und Petri für Alle die sich auf LL befinden,
> 
> Stefan


hi stefan hast du schon mal was von verstellbaren pinnenverlängerungen gehört ?? habe mal ein anka mir 20 ps und verstärkten spiegel gefahren und das ging auch nur vom mittelsitz aus ….


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Juli 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> hi stefan hast du schon mal was von verstellbaren pinnenverlängerungen gehört ?? habe mal ein anka mir 20 ps und verstärkten spiegel gefahren und das ging auch nur vom mittelsitz aus ….



@esox2
Natürlich kenne ich diese Pinnenverlängerungen. Diese sind aber bei den Bootsvermietern nicht Standard. Man kann übrigens auch ein HT-Rohr (graues Abwasserrohr) in der Weite 50 MM nehmen und auf die Pinne schieben solange der Griff aus Gummi ist. Die Variante ist günstiger 
Nachteil ? Je nach Ausstattung des Motors fällt dann aber der Notstop weg :-( 
Ich beende jetzt mal diese Diskussion. Es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## nowortg (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Worte über 2 Wochen Bagenkop verlieren(22.06-06.07):

Langeland war schön wie immer. Die Unterkunft in Bagenkop in den roten Häusern direkt am Hafen passt einfach. Hatte für die beiden Wochen einen Dieselkutter gemietet. Ich nehme gerne Boote mit abschließbarer Kajüte, dann kann ich die Angelsachen auf dem Boot lassen.
Das Wetter war die erste Woche klasse. Einzig der Donnerstag hatte uns vom Wind her nicht gefallen. Wir haben mit 3 Personen geangelt. Wir haben so einiges ausprobiert und feststellen müssen, dass die Spots der letzten Jahre direkt vor Bagenkop dieses Jahr keine nennenswerten Erfolge brachten. Gefangen haben wir westlich der Südspitze auf 15 Metern und dann natürlich auch um die Ecke rum südlich der grünen Tonne. Dort war die erfolgreichste Tiefe 25,5-27,5 Meter. Bester Köder war das Heringsvorfach. Der Kollege fing damit Dorsche, Wittlinge, Hornhechte, Makrelen und Seelachse. Die entnommenen Dorsche bewegten sich zwischen 50 und 65 cm.Die Seelachse waren zwischen 45 und 48 cm. Je flacher wir geangelt haben, desto vorsichtiger waren die Bisse. Pilker lief deutlich besser als Gummifisch, ein Beifänger hatte nur an einem Tag wirklich was gebracht. Die fängigsten Pilkerfarben waren Pink, Tangdorsch und Pink String in der Form Kiel sowie Leuchtboje in der Form Danmark. Jeweils gerne garniert mit einem kleinen blauen Oktopus.

Ab Sonntag den 30.06 mittags war an ein auslaufen des Bootes zum angeln nicht wirklich zu denken. Auch ein mit der Spinnrute erwies sich in den Bereichen Dovns Klint, Keldsnor und auch in Lunde wegen zu viel Tang und Kraut im Wasser als nicht sinnvoll. Lediglich am Freitag habe ich vom Ufer aus in der Hafeneinfahrt von Bagenkop einen Schwarm Heringe beangeln können. Die Fische waren zwischen 25 und 30cm groß und frisch gebraten sehr lecker.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken im September noch einmal eine Woche nach Bagenkop zu fahren. Die Atmosphäre dort am Hafen ist so herrlich entschleunigend und erholsam. Der Blick auf die Segelboot bei ihren Versuchen anzulegen ist manchmal einfach zu lustig. Aber auch perfekt gelungene Manöver sind zu beobachten.

Allen die demnächst nach Langeland fahren wünsche ich eine knitter- und staufreie Anreise und ganz besonders viel Petri Heil. 


Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## rule270 (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo allen LL Fans und Petri Jüngern

War im Mai Juni auf der Insel und muss sagen es war diesmal ein wenig anders als die vor Jahre.
Es waren Heringe da . Das hat die Folge es biss auf Silber . Gummi ging garnicht!
An den Tagen wo wir raus waren hatten wir jedesmal Erfolg, Limit erreicht . Wie immer.
Sie sind noch da auch die Trophäenfische. Ich konnte sogar die Größen ab 60 cm entnehmen.
Also für meinen Teil war ich voll zufrieden.
Ich wünsche allen Angelfreunden viel Petri Heil.
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Juli 2019)

Moin Moin,
Wo würde es sich vielleicht mal lohnen (kein Brandungsangeln) in Spodsbjerg oder Rudköbing mit leichtem Tackle und Pose dem Aal nachzustellen ? Ich nehme mal an das es mit Tauwurm und Garnelen funktionieren könnte ? 
Danke für die Tipps und eure Erfahrungen. 
Ich bin ab dem 20Juli für ca. 4 Wochen in Spodsbjerg 

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## rule270 (6. August 2019)

Hy Stefan
Frag mal im Spotsbjerg im Angelladen nach.
Aber ob Aal geht, wage ich anzuzweifeln.
Im Hafen bei den Fischern/ Hafenmeister kannst Du auch fragen / Kräuter hilft ein wenig die Zunge zulösen.
Vom Ufer aus geht mit Wasserkugel oder Spiro auf Horny oder anderweitig. Besorg Dir Schweineherz in Streifen geschnitten als Hakenköder.
Schöne Zeit und Petry
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (7. August 2019)

@Rudi  Ich habe tatsächlich in Rudkoebing im Hafenbecken (Agrahafen) 3 schöne Aale (je 50 cm) mit der Laufpose und Seeringlern verhaften können. Der Tip kam von Thomas vom Angelzentrum in Spodsbjerg.
VG, Stefan


----------



## rule270 (10. August 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Rudi  Ich habe tatsächlich in Rudkoebing im Hafenbecken (Agrahafen) 3 schöne Aale (je 50 cm) mit der Laufpose und Seeringlern verhaften können. Der Tip kam von Thomas vom Angelzentrum in Spodsbjerg.
> VG, Stefan


Hy Stefan
Hast Du aber Petry gehabt .
Alles Liebe und viel Petry Heil von
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (18. August 2019)

Hallo LL-Fahrer,

Hier ein kurzer Bericht von meinem Aufenthalt auf LL/ Spodsbjerg vom 20Jul - 13Aug
In der ersten Woche (ohne Boot) war das Wetter einfach super und die Entschleunigung vom Alltag stellte sich ganz schnell ein. Das Haus (Banken 1) von IBI war super und hat fast keine Wünsche offen gelassen.
In der zweiten Woche mit Boot und noch teilweise der Dritten war ich auf dem Wasser und habe bei einem teils zähen Angeln so ca. 12 KG Dorschfilet eingesammelt. Dazu noch einige wirklich gute Schollen und Flundern. Die Makrelen die mal auf dem Beifängern einstiegen durften wieder schwimmen. 
Ich habe dann das Boot zurück gegeben weil ich weitere Fänge nicht mehr sinnvoll hätte verwerten können (selber essen, abgeben an die Verwandschaft, Nachbarn)
Ich hatte dann das Glück noch 3 schöne Aale fangen zu können (siehe #279) Upps, der Agrahafen kann befahren werden aber es gibt ein Gitter an der Zufahrt. Fragt lieber vorher nach, z.B. im Pavillion oder bei einem Mitarbeiter des Agrahafens nach ob das Gitter nach Dienstschluß verschlossen wird. Ansonsten habt ich die A...karte gezogen.
Insgesamt war es wieder eine schöne Zeit und für 2020 ist schon gebucht.
Für Alle die gerade oben sind und noch kommen wünsche ich eine schöne Zeit und Petril heil,

VG, Stefan


----------



## derrik (19. August 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Bin in 4 Wochen auch auf Langeland. Hoffe du hast noch ein bisschen Fisch übrig gelassen.


----------



## SOVA (1. September 2019)

Wir waren am 29, 30 und 31 August auf Langeland. Wir hatten drei wunderschöne Hochsommer Tage. Wir hatten in drei Tagen mit zwei Angler 18 maßige Dorsche  und mehrere kleine Köhler und einen Wittling. Gefangen haben wir auf Gummi und Metall.
Wir sind seit 1990 auf Langeland und haben so einen Grottenschlechten Fang noch nie gehabt, das Wasser war aber auch extrem warm, an der Oberfläche 22 Grad, die meisten Bisse hatten wir zwischen 18 und 29 Meter, mittags war immer Flaute Vormittag war okay und so gegen 15 Uhr ging es dann langsam wieder los mit den Bissen, von den Farben her war eigentlich alles ok hauptsächlich es hatte so eine ähnliche Farbe wie eine Krabbe!
Wir wünschen allen  Langelandanglern gute Fangerfolge und hoffen mit unserem Bericht euch ein wenig helfen zu können.


----------



## derrik (3. September 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## SOVA (4. September 2019)

Ich habe da gerade noch etwas Negatives von einem angelkumpel erhalten schaut euch das mal bitte an:
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...angbeschraenkungen-fuer-angler-in-der-ostsee/


----------



## barschbengel (11. September 2019)

Das hab ich auch schon gehört...über den Sinn dieser Maßnahme wird auch schon viel diskutiert. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass das bezüglich der Dorschpopulation was ausmachen wird. Sollte das mit 2 Fischen aber kommen wäre das für mich ein Grund nicht mehr zum Angeln nach Langeland zu fahren. Ich will mir nicht die Kühltruhe mit Filet vollstopfen, aber das ist mir zu wenig. Unter 4 Fischen lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr. Dementsprechend werden wir wohl auch mit einer Buchung für 2020 warten, bis da eine Entscheidung gefallen ist.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## SFVNOR (11. September 2019)

Moin Moin,
Ich habe mal die Administratoren vom Anglerboard angeschrieben ob die mehr wissen/ Informationen haben was die *angeblich* neuen Regelungen betrifft. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob da etwas kommt und dann werde ich natürlich die erhaltenen Informationen teilen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (11. September 2019)

Ich noch mal,
Ich habe Antwort erhalten aber es geht auch nur über Spekulationen die auch schon im Netz bekannt sind. 
Es gibt Überlegungen seitens der EU aber es ist nichts für 2020 beschlossen.
Ich habe Anglerboard gebeten mal einen Thread speziel zum Baglimit für die Ostsee (westliche) zu erstellen wo wir dann mit Informationen gefüttert werden können.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (11. September 2019)

Das war die Antwort vom Administrator 
Quote:
HI, Du kannst doch unter den Beiträgen diskutieren - das ist ja ein Thread.
LG Georg
Unqoute

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen und viel Spaß bei der Suche nach Informationen was dieses Thema betrifft.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. September 2019)

Spodsbjerg Lystfiskersø – Salzwasser-Angelsee auf Langeland schmecken die Salzwasser Forellen eigentlich anders ?


----------



## buttweisser (21. September 2019)

Moin, die schmecken wie alle Forellen aus einem Forellenpuff.....


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. September 2019)

danke für die antwort 

ich hatte mit einen ferienhaus in direkter nachbarschaft geliebäugelt,so als extra plus beim urlaub  .
meiner erfahrung nach bestimmt die wasserqualität den geschmack plus futter .


----------



## SFVNOR (22. September 2019)

Moin Moin,
Hmm, ich habe an dem See noch nie jemanden angeln gesehen und ich fahre schon seit zig Jahren nach LL/ Spodsbjerg.
Vielleicht solltest Du eher den Fiskesö in Tryggelev ins Auge fassen. Musst Du einfach mal googeln.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. September 2019)

danke ! ich  plane ja jetzt schon fürs nächste jahr und auf grund der blaualgen probleme in der flensburger innenförde und den baglimit hick hack, geht es an die dänische nordsee.

https://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichte...alen-Ostsee-koennten-nach-Deutschland-treiben


ansonsten haben mir einige angebote auf langeland eigentlich sehr gut gefallen und die gegend überzeugt auch !


----------



## derrik (22. September 2019)

Hallo. Ich war ein paar mal am Forellensee bei Spodsbjerg . Die Forellen (4)die ich gefangen habe waren von sehr guter Qualität. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre  her . Letzte Woche wurde dort auch  geangelt.  So nun mein Bericht von letzter Woche. Da sehr viel Wind war habe ich am Anfang der Woche  Brandungsangeln gemacht mit wenig Erfolg. 8 Plattfische .Am Donnerstag dann mit dem Boot raus. Sind den Vormittag auf Dorsch.  Ein Biss bei 50 m .Dorsch  von 63 cm . Am Nachmittag (ab 12:00 Uhr ) dann auf Plattfisch. Bei 100 Stück mit 5 Mann aufgehört zu angeln. Müssen ja auch noch saubergemacht werden . War eine schöne Woche  auf LL .Werde nächstes Jahr aber später fahren , da ich glaube das Wasser war einfach noch zu warm.   LG


----------



## Zanderman (22. September 2019)

Du suchst die Möglichkeit einen Tag mit raus zu fahren?....
Moinsen Langelandfans,
wir sind vom kommenden Samstag an nochmal für eine Woche auf unserer schönen Insel-
Da unser dritter Mann beruflich bedingt absagen musste bieten wir bei passendem Wetter eine Tages-Mitfahrgelegenheit von Spodsbjerg aus an.
Unser Boot ,die 6,2 m lange "Kampfmakrele" ist bestens ausgestattet mit Radar, Funk,AIS, Kartenplotter mit hunderten Fangpunkten, Notmotor und 150 PS Hauptmotor.
Wir sind , wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ca 8 h draussen und versuchen uns auf Dorsch, wenn es nicht läuft auch auf Platte.Das Fangergebnis wird gerecht geteilt.
Fanggarantien können wir natürlich trotz jahrelanger Kenntnis des Belts nicht geben, aber den Willen den Fisch zu finden haben wir immer 
Baglimit und Fischereivorschriften werden unbedingt eingehalten.Alkohol beschränkt sich an Bord auf eine Flasche Bier / Person und Tag-
Die Angelausrüstung können wir notfalls auch noch stellen, unsere  Dorschköder fertigen wir eh selber an.

Wir nehmen als Unkostenbeitrag 50 €/Ausfahrt und Person. Maximal 2 Gäste nehmen wir  mit.
Warum machen Tim und ich das ?? Zum einen wissen wir das fremde Gewässer ohne Hilfe abschrecken, der Belt ist da ja sicherlich nicht ganz ohne Risiken.Aber wir haben auch Spass daran immer neue Menschen kennenzulernen und uns mit ihnen auszutauschen...Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen und Stärken.. und last not least: Wir haben schon viele nette Mitfahrer kennengelernt und stehen heute noch mit ihnen immer wieder mal in Kontakt ..und bekommen von ihnen mal einen guten Tip wenn wir nach längerer Abwesenheit wieder da sind...also win-win.
Interessiert? Schickt mir ne PN mit Eurer Mobilnummer und wir schauen ob wir was hinbekommen.


----------



## Magnus1987 (28. September 2019)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Du suchst die Möglichkeit einen Tag mit raus zu fahren?....
> Moinsen Langelandfans,
> wir sind vom kommenden Samstag an nochmal für eine Woche auf unserer schönen Insel-
> Da unser dritter Mann beruflich bedingt absagen musste bieten wir bei passendem Wetter eine Tages-Mitfahrgelegenheit von Spodsbjerg aus an.
> ...




Moin Michael,

Danke für deinen Beitrag und dem Angebot. Leider bin ich dieses Jahr erst Ende Oktober auf Langeland, sonst hätte ich das Angebot wohl gerne angenommen für 1 - 2 Tage, da ich mit eigenem Boot aus Bremen dort hochfahre, allerdings noch wenig Kenntnis von dem Gewässer habe. 

Warte gespannt auf deinen Bericht...

Tight Lines und Petri Heil,
Magnus


----------



## Zanderman (30. September 2019)

Moinsen,

zu berichten gibt es leider nicht viel. Da unser Boot bereits seit dem Sommer auf Langeland untergestellt war konnten wir nach absolut staufreier Anreise bereits Samstag um 10:00 auf den Teich raus. Strömung bis 3,4 kn garniert mit ordentlich Wind sind leider kein Vergnügen.2 Dorsche Ü65 cm konnten wir mitnehmen ,einer durfte wieder schwimmen und weiterwachsen. Tiefe um 25 m.
Sonntag haben wir uns nochmal trotz Schietwetter weit in den Süden gewagt ...aber die 4  Stunden brachten ausser Regen überhaupt nix, die Strömung war zwar nur  unter 1 kn dort ,Fisch bekamen wir aber nicht an die geflochtene.
Heute war an eine Ausfahrt nicht zu denken, da haben wir lieber eine Auszeit genommen.
Wir sehen das nicht ganz so verbissen, wir haben im Sommer ordentlich gefangen und ich bin in 2 Wochen nochmal für eine Woche hier...aber viele kommen ja nur einmal im Jahr für eine Woche und dann ist es natürlich bitter wenn man noch nicht einmal raus kommt.


----------



## wulliw (20. Oktober 2019)

Moinsen an alle. Ich bin mitte Juni 2020 für zwei Wochen in Bagenkop.
Meine angelei wird  wohl üebrwiegend vom Ufer aus statt finden. Halt auf Platte ,Mefo , Horni .
Aber gerne würde  ich natürlich auch mal mit dem Kleinboot raus auf Dorsch. Aber da ich mein Frauchen leider auf kein Boot bekomme , müsste ich alleine fahren . Was natürlich blöd ist . Da ich vom Kleinboot fahren keine Anung habe und es ja alleine auch nicht ungefährlich ist .
Daher hier mal meine Frage an alle. Wenn jemand im juni 2020 in Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg ist der mich mal mitnehmen kann oder möchte (natürlich gegen Kostenbeteidigung) würde ich mich sehr freuen .
Gruß aus Hannover euer Wulli


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab jetzt auch für Ende April ein Boot reserviert ich bin gespannt wie die Bedingungen dann sind. 

Mit Makrelen wäre dann wohl noch nicht zu rechnen oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Oktober 2019)

nee stulle ist zu früh die mögen es warm.aber versuchs auf mefo das wird könnte klappen....


----------



## Zanderman (21. Oktober 2019)

wulliw schrieb:


> Moinsen an alle. Ich bin mitte Juni 2020 für zwei Wochen in Bagenkop.
> Meine angelei wird  wohl üebrwiegend vom Ufer aus statt finden. Halt auf Platte ,Mefo , Horni .
> Aber gerne würde  ich natürlich auch mal mit dem Kleinboot raus auf Dorsch. Aber da ich mein Frauchen leider auf kein Boot bekomme , müsste ich alleine fahren . Was natürlich blöd ist . Da ich vom Kleinboot fahren keine Anung habe und es ja alleine auch nicht ungefährlich ist .
> Daher hier mal meine Frage an alle. Wenn jemand im juni 2020 in Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg ist der mich mal mitnehmen kann oder möchte (natürlich gegen Kostenbeteidigung) würde ich mich sehr freuen .
> Gruß aus Hannover euer Wulli


_*
Moinsen Willi,
wir haben für 2020 noch keine Termine festgelegt.Sollten wir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt oben sein finden wir immer eine Möglichkeit eine Ausfahrt zu organisieren. Am besten schickst Du mir um April rum ne PN dann sehen wir weiter.*_


----------



## wulliw (21. Oktober 2019)

Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moinsen Willi,
> wir haben für 2020 noch keine Termine festgelegt.Sollten wir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt oben sein finden wir immer eine Möglichkeit eine Ausfahrt zu organisieren. Am besten schickst Du mir um April rum ne PN dann sehen wir weiter.*_



Moinsen  vielen dank für deine antwort. wäre ja toll wenn das klappen würde . gruß WULLI (nicht willi)


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> nee stulle ist zu früh die mögen es warm.aber versuchs auf mefo das wird könnte klappen....



Natürlich werden wir auch denen nachstellen, aber Makrelen sind halt lecker da würden wir schon mal einen Tag für investieren. 
Aber dann lasse ich die passenden sachen gleich zuhause, wir haben immer das problem uns mit Tackle zu überfrachten


----------



## ralle88 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi Stulle, wir waren dieses Jahr auch Ende April für eine Woche da. Wenn man raus kam ging Dorsch gut, aber Makrelen haben wir nicht gefangen. Die gab es dann im Sommer in sehr anständigen Größen. 
Gruß Ralph


----------



## mathei (26. Oktober 2019)

moin, weiß einer was eine überfahrt mit womo von fynshaven kostet. ganz grob jetzt ende oktober


----------



## Multe (27. Oktober 2019)

unter 6m DKK 217.- darüber DKK 332.-.....https://www.alslinjen.dk/priser/


----------



## cocorell (30. Oktober 2019)

Moin Moin Langelandfans,

nach langer Abstinenz melde ich auch mal wieder!

So, nur noch 191 Tage, genau genommen am 09.05.2020, geht es wieder für eine Woche auf Langeland. Wird auch Zeit, freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf
Diesmal wird es Bukkemose sein. Ein Freund von mir lebt in der Nähe von Juelsminde und ist ein absoluter Bukkemose und Bagenkoopfan!
Von daher verlege ich / wir unsere Aktivitäten von Lohals diesesmal nach Bukkemose.
Das Beste an der ganzen Sache ist, meine Frau ist mittlerweile dermaßen angefixt, sie hat zwischenzeitlich ihren Angelschein gemacht, so das tüchtig unseren Freunden wie dem Dorsch, der Makrele, dem Hornhecht und den Platties nachgestellt wird!

Drei Pärchen, zwei Häuser, sowie zwei Boote sind schon gebucht.
Ein Häuschen ist von Novasol,

https://www.novasol.de/ferienhaeuse...2&children=0&pets=0&from=20200509&to=20200516

das andere Häuschen ist von Thorben Hansen, sowie die Boote auch ! Die Boote sind zum Einen die Quicksilver für die längeren Touren und dann für die kurzen Touren gibt es noch die Jimmy, vergleichbar mit der Molly.
Vielleicht kennt ja einer von Euch das Haus von Novasol und kann mir Auskunft darüber erteilen!
Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Frage, wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit dem Floatinganzug von Fladen 845 XB Black!
Sollte einer von Euch zur gleichen Zeit dort vor Ort sein meldet Euch einfach mal bei uns!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SFVNOR (1. November 2019)

Moin LL Gemeinde,

Hier mal ein Link in Bezug auf das Baglimit ab dem 01.01.2020
Ich übernehme natürlich keine Haftung über den Inhalt oder den Wahrheitsgehalt.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan 
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/445-baglimit-dorsch-2020-fuer-die-ostsee.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. November 2019)

haus sieht gut aus und der Fladen ist einer den ich vor Jahren in meinem Geschäft verkauft habe und auch selber genutzt nur bin ich dann vom Einteiler zum 2 Teiler gewechselt weil es manchmal zu warm wurde und Jacke aus ist besser wie um bauch knoten....


----------



## rule270 (1. November 2019)

Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moinsen Willi,
> wir haben für 2020 noch keine Termine festgelegt.Sollten wir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt oben sein finden wir immer eine Möglichkeit eine Ausfahrt zu organisieren. Am besten schickst Du mir um April rum ne PN dann sehen wir weiter.*_


Moin
Hy bin mitte Mai bis anfang Juni in Buckemose.
Wenn kannst Du Dich ja mal mMelden per PN.
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (2. November 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin LL Gemeinde,
> 
> Hier mal ein Link in Bezug auf das Baglimit ab dem 01.01.2020
> Ich übernehme natürlich keine Haftung über den Inhalt oder den Wahrheitsgehalt.
> ...



Das neue Baglimit wurde ja schon vor gut 14 Tagen bis 3 Wochen in den Nachrichten thematisiert.
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte in den Monaten Januar bis Februar ein gänzliches Fangverbot für den Dorsch einführen. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Auch sollte man das Mindestmaß für den Dorsch anheben. Denn ein Dorsch von 35cm Länge gibt nun nicht wirklich viel Filet her.
Oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## cocorell (2. November 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> haus sieht gut aus und der Fladen ist einer den ich vor Jahren in meinem Geschäft verkauft habe und auch selber genutzt nur bin ich dann vom Einteiler zum 2 Teiler gewechselt weil es manchmal zu warm wurde und Jacke aus ist besser wie um bauch knoten....




Ja, von den Photos her sieht das Haus wirklich schön aus. Ich hatte ja schon öfters Häuser über Novasol angemietet und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden!
Du, die Überlegung Einteiler oder Zweiteiler stellte sich mir auch. Dann habe ich viel im Netz recherchiert und mir das "Für und Wider" durchgelesen.
Was Du über den Zweiteiler schreibst ist völlig richtig, allerdings war mir dann doch der Sicherheitsaspekt des Einteiler wichtiger, wegen Wasseraufnahme und Wasserzirkulation!
Wie auch immer, jetzt ist der Anzug da und wird auch getragen, was die Zukunft dann bringt und ich dann doch evtl., irgendwann auf einen Zeiteiler umsteige werden wir sehen. Wichtig für mich war es zu erfahren das der Anzug was taugt! Denn in der Preisklasse sind die Angebote ja mehr als vielfältig!


----------



## cocorell (2. November 2019)

rule270 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hy bin mitte Mai bis anfang Juni in Buckemose.
> Wenn kannst Du Dich ja mal mMelden per PN.
> Rudi




Anfang Mai, also vom 09.05.2020 ist keiner von Euch auf LL ???


----------



## rule270 (2. November 2019)

Hy Wir fahren am 16 . Mai bis in den Juni.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. November 2019)

wir ab 23. mai


----------



## wulliw (2. November 2019)

ich ab dem 13 juni für 2 wochen


----------



## cocorell (3. November 2019)

Schade, Ihr kommt alle erst dann an wenn ich schon wieder weg bin. Bin leider nur eine Woche auf LL.


----------



## Stulle (3. November 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Das neue Baglimit wurde ja schon vor gut 14 Tagen bis 3 Wochen in den Nachrichten thematisiert.
> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte in den Monaten Januar bis Februar ein gänzliches Fangverbot für den Dorsch einführen. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.
> Auch sollte man das Mindestmaß für den Dorsch anheben. Denn ein Dorsch von 35cm Länge gibt nun nicht wirklich viel Filet her.
> Oder wie seht Ihr das?



Mit einem baglimit zusammen ist das geringe mindestmaß sogar förderlich da größeren fische deutlich wichtigere Laichtiere sind als die kleineren ich wäre noch für ein Maximal max von 85cm


----------



## SFVNOR (3. November 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Mit einem baglimit zusammen ist das geringe mindestmaß sogar förderlich da größeren fische deutlich wichtigere Laichtiere sind als die kleineren ich wäre noch für ein Maximal max von 85cm



Moin Stulle,
In der Regel beginnt die Laichzeit von Dorschen in der westlichen Ostsee erst Ende Febuar und endet Ende April. 
Für 2 Dorsche pro Tag nimmt niemand den Weg auf sich und ein Fangverbot bis Ende April würde die Boots/ Ferienhausvermieter böse treffen weil die Saison am 01Apr beginnt. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum nur der Feb/ Mar beschlossen wurde aber dann sollte auch ein Fangverbot gelten.
Ich persönlich meine dass das Mindestmaß auf 45 CM herauf gesetzt wird und stimme Dir zu das 85 CM das maximale Maß sein sollte.
Das beisst sich natürlich mit dem Catch/ Release Verbot in DE wo man noch bestraft werden kann obwohl man verantwortungsvoll Bestände schützen möchte. 
Da sind die Dänen einfach schlauer. 
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (4. November 2019)

Moin Moin Stulle,

sicherlich hast Du völlig Recht das die großen Dorsche wichtig für die Reproduktion sind, wichtiger als die kleinen. Auch begrüße ich Deinen Vorschlag von dem max. Maß von 85cm. Dies sollte allerdings zeitlich evtl. für 5 Jahr gelten. Damit die Dorschbestände Zeit haben sich zu erholen. Dies muss dann aber auch alle gelten und nicht nur für den Sportfischer / Angler.

Ich persönlich schließe mich auch den Vorschlägen von SFVNOR an. Das Mindestmaß muss auf 45cm heraufgesetzt werden. Ich habe es bisher, für mich immer so gehalten, dass ein Dorsch erst ab ca. 45cm nur entnommen wird. Damit gebe ich mir das Gefühl etwas für den Bestand getan zu haben!
Auch würde ich noch strengere Kontrollen befürworten, denn leider sieht man immer noch sehr häufig das es Sportfischer / Angler gibt die alles entnehmen und sich einen Dreck um das Mindestmaß scheren! 

Gruß und Petri 

Jörg


----------



## Stulle (4. November 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin Stulle,
> 
> sicherlich hast Du völlig Recht das die großen Dorsche wichtig für die Reproduktion sind, wichtiger als die kleinen. Auch begrüße ich Deinen Vorschlag von dem max. Maß von 85cm. Dies sollte allerdings zeitlich evtl. für 5 Jahr gelten. Damit die Dorschbestände Zeit haben sich zu erholen. Dies muss dann aber auch alle gelten und nicht nur für den Sportfischer / Angler.
> 
> ...



gerade wenn es einem (engen) bag limit gibt ist es für den bestand sinnvoll möglichst kleine fische zu entnehmen da so am wenigsten biomasse/die wenigsten wertvollen fische entnommen werden, früher war mein Ideal maß 45-65 was davon abwich musste einen grund haben. (Ist verletzt, schlechter fang heute, vorräte sind aufgebraucht oder ähnliches)

Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist das beim Brandungsangeln der blutende 38er nicht wirklich zurückgesetzt gehört oder mehrere fische über 45 mittlerweile recht selten sind.

Sollte das baglimit in besseren zeiten irgendwann abgeschafft werden können braucht es natürlich wieder ein höheres Mm und auch gerne ein Maximalmaß, evtl so etwas wie max 3 fische über 80cm/Tag


----------



## cocorell (5. November 2019)

Moin Stulle
dass ein verletzter Dorsch nicht zurückgesetzt gehört ist wohl eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Ich rede hier vom Normalfall und von der Bootsangelei auf Dorsch.
Beim Bradungsangeln sind die Platten, der Hornhecht die Zielfische. OK, auch da kann es vorkommen das man den einen oder anderen Fisch am Band hat den man eigentlich nicht am Band haben wollte!


----------



## Stulle (5. November 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Stulle
> dass ein verletzter Dorsch nicht zurückgesetzt gehört ist wohl eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Ich rede hier vom Normalfall und von der Bootsangelei auf Dorsch.
> Beim Bradungsangeln sind die Platten, der Hornhecht die Zielfische. OK, auch da kann es vorkommen das man den einen oder anderen Fisch am Band hat den man eigentlich nicht am Band haben wollte!




Regeln wie Mindestmaße sind aber nun mal absolut und müssen von allen eingehalten werden, auch wenn es unsinnig wäre, daher ist es ja so wichtig sowas mit zu bedenken.

Was dir vorschwebt könnte man besser in einem freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex unterbringen.

Da wäre man mit der Wanne voll nemos geächtet unter anderen Anglern aber darf den kleinen mit Drilling im Auge trotzdem mitnehmen.


----------



## cocorell (6. November 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Regeln wie Mindestmaße sind aber nun mal absolut und müssen von allen eingehalten werden, auch wenn es unsinnig wäre, daher ist es ja so wichtig sowas mit zu bedenken.
> 
> Was dir vorschwebt könnte man besser in einem freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex unterbringen.
> 
> Da wäre man mit der Wanne voll nemos geächtet unter anderen Anglern aber darf den kleinen mit Drilling im Auge trotzdem mitnehmen.



Moin Moin Stulle.

Na der Gedanke kam ja nicht von mir, sondern so hatte ich eher Deinen Satz verstanden.

Zitat Anfang; 
Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist das beim Brandungsangeln der blutende 38er nicht wirklich zurückgesetzt gehört oder mehrere fische über 45 mittlerweile recht selten sind.
Zitat Ende;

Ich glaube wir Beide meinen das Gleiche, haben da aber irgendwie aneinander vorbei geschrieben! 

Und ja, ich finde schon das ein Verantwortungsvoller Sportfischer/ Angler sich einen freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex schaffen sollte um verantwortungsvoll mit der Kreatur und auch den Beständen umzugehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. November 2019)

im Prinzip habt ihr recht nur wenn ich an die Fabrikschiffe denke die im September vor kappeln an der schlei wieder hoch und runter geschleppt haben …..mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## cocorell (7. November 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> im Prinzip habt ihr recht nur wenn ich an die Fabrikschiffe denke die im September vor kappeln an der schlei wieder hoch und runter geschleppt haben …..mehr sag ich nicht dazu




Esox02

damit hast Du allerdings, leider, Recht!

Da wird dem Sportfischer/Angler dieses und jenes abverlangt damit der Fisch auch waidgerecht gelandet und getötet wird und die Fischereiindustrie stopft sich die Schleppnetze voll. Was das mit waidgerechtem Behandeln und Verhalten gegenüber der Kreatur zu tun hat erschließt sich mir da auch nicht! 
Aber daran werden wir nichts ändern können!


----------



## Stulle (28. November 2019)

Ich hab ein Video von einem Recht erfolgreichen Vormittag auf Platte geschnitten. Vielleicht hilft es etwas beim einstimmen auf 2020

Bitte denkt dran ich mach das nicht fürs Geld und das ganze erinnert ehr an einen Angeltag aus der Ego Perspektive.


----------



## cocorell (30. November 2019)

Moin Stulle, 

das nenn ich mal Ententeich. So ruhiges Wasser hat man nicht oft. Wo habt Ihr die Aufnahmen gemacht? Ist das Bukkemose da im Hintergrund ?
Danke für das Video. Ja es stimmt einen echt auf die nächste Tour ein!


----------



## Stulle (30. November 2019)

Ja bei Bukemose und das Wetter hielt nur bis nachmittags nächsten Tag ging nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2019)

noch 6 monate


----------



## cocorell (2. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> noch 6 monate



Am 09.05.2020 gehts bei uns auch los.....die Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> noch 6 monate


Noch 5 Monate


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Noch 5 Monate


ist Frauchen zu kalt


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ist Frauchen zu kalt



Der ist alles zu kalt .

Dafür sind wir im Winter in den Tropen.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Video von einem Recht erfolgreichen Vormittag auf Platte geschnitten. Vielleicht hilft es etwas beim einstimmen auf 2020
> 
> Bitte denkt dran ich mach das nicht fürs Geld und das ganze erinnert ehr an einen Angeltag aus der Ego Perspektive.


Petri zu den Platten Stulle ,sehr schönes Video.


----------



## cocorell (3. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Noch 5 Monate



Ach, nur noch 5 Monate, wenn Du dann wieder Zuhause bist haben wir Anderen das Vergnügen noch vor uns!


----------



## Stulle (3. Dezember 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ach, nur noch 5 Monate, wenn Du dann wieder Zuhause bist haben wir Anderen das Vergnügen noch vor uns!




Ja das ist die Crux mit Saison abhängigen Jobs dafür bin ich im Januar in Vietnam da sollten einige angeltage drin sein


----------



## cocorell (4. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja das ist die Crux mit Saison abhängigen Jobs dafür bin ich im Januar in Vietnam da sollten einige angeltage drin sein



Hey Stulle, wenn Du dann nach Ho Chi Minh City ( Saigon ) kommen solltest kann ich Dir dort ein sehr gutes Hotel empfehlen. Das Hotel "New World"  ist eines der besten Hotels in denen ich, während meiner beruflichen Jahre im Aussendienst, je in Asien abgestiegen bin!  
Irgendwie beneide ich Dich um Deinen Vietnam-Trip! Ich war immer gerne dort in Vietnam, und ich war oft in Vietnam und auch in Süd-Ost-Asien.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Hey Stulle, wenn Du dann nach Ho Chi Minh City ( Saigon ) kommen solltest kann ich Dir dort ein sehr gutes Hotel empfehlen. Das Hotel "New World"  ist eines der besten Hotels in denen ich, während meiner beruflichen Jahre im Aussendienst, je in Asien abgestiegen bin!
> Irgendwie beneide ich Dich um Deinen Vietnam-Trip! Ich war immer gerne dort in Vietnam, und ich war oft in Vietnam und auch in Süd-Ost-Asien.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Danke, das Kenne ich natürlich. Zumindest von außen xD 4 millionen ist mir aber etwas zu viel für die Nacht! Ich bin immer gern da wo die vietnamesische Mittelklasse auch bleiben würde. Und investiere den rest in Angeln .


https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/page-573


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2019)

cocorell schrieb:


> Am 09.05.2020 gehts bei uns auch los.....die Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.



Dito


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2019)

Schönes Video übrigens Stulle. Sag Mal rein interessenhalber, hättest du die posenrute ausgelotet oder einfach frei nach Schnauze mit Sicherheit auf Grund abgelegt?


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schönes Video übrigens Stulle. Sag Mal rein interessenhalber, hättest du die posenrute ausgelotet oder einfach frei nach Schnauze mit Sicherheit auf Grund abgelegt?



So grob war das blei 1 meter über grund also einmal aufsetzen und dann "passend" eingestellt. Wurde aber auch öfters verstellt.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2019)

@Stulle schöne Fotos sind das.Besonders das zweite ist ja super.


----------



## Stulle (5. Dezember 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Stulle schöne Fotos sind das.Besonders das zweite ist ja super.



Meine Frau ist in der Nähe aufgewachsen das hilft, als guter Kunde kann man auch mal ein Foto machen.


Gestern hab ich ein Haus gebucht kann also losgehen 2020 Spodsbjerg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist in der Nähe aufgewachsen das hilft, als guter Kunde kann man auch mal ein Foto machen.
> 
> 
> Gestern hab ich ein Haus gebucht kann also losgehen 2020 Spodsbjerg


zu spät wir schon letztes jahr…..


----------



## SFVNOR (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo LL-Fahrer,
Ich wünsche Euch und eurer Familie und Freunden ein gesegnetes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest , alle Gute für das neue Jahr und dass die Ruten zumindest ein paar Mal krumm werden 
VG und Petri heil,
Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Dezember 2019)

DANKE EBENSO....guten rutsch


----------

